# Legends of Hawaiki 2: Where the Wild Things Are



## Tonguez (Oct 22, 2003)

It is before dawn when you are awoken and summoned to the Sacred Malae, the Sacred ground where Makea Takanui, the Wise One Lord Kamasese and many of the other priests and other religious functionaries are gathered chanting low like the drone of bees.

In the lingering darkness you can see the shadow of their bodies as the sway and also that of other forms gathered around the edges of the malae. Some you guess are the carved tiki effages standing guard with bulging eyes and lolling tongues, but in the flickering fire light you can not help but think that some of those figures move and chatter with inhuman voices.

Upon the Tuahu at the top end of the malae a pig has been slain, no doubt both as sacrifice and to allow the priests to read the entrails and blood of the creature. Beside the tuahu-altar one of the priests is bent down over a fire stick whilst another feeds straw and sawdust into the rising flame.

As each of you arrives you are greated by the Hautupu and directed to remove your clothing entering the sacred manse without the vestiges of the mundane world.

It is the Wise One Lord Kamasese and Chief Makea Takanui that greet you once you move forward, standing before you and each holding a branch of the Kavai tree.

"_the task you are to undertake is not an easy one_" Chief Makea Takanui addresses you "_that you are here shows courage and responsibility. Take what you require, we shall provide.

Tell me Will you carry on now to Kahe Beach and the Wild Place of Waihoro cove?_"

He pauses a while allowing each of you to answer
...
To those who answer 'yes' he smiles as he steps back and with the Menehune elder begins to call a blessing upon you using the leaves of the Kavai to sprinkle blessed water over you as they invoke the protection and aid of the ancestors spirits....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 22, 2003)

Tatiki stands naked in the fire light, heart pumping loudly in his chest. Not since his rebirthing in mother ocean had he felt so alive as this. He saw the others as Not just friends and Tribesmen now but as Family.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 22, 2003)

Upon getting the summons, Tu-Ru stirs from his short slumber. He gets up and heads to the sacred place. As instructed, the large O'Punga removes his loincloth and steps forward.

When asked if he will go to Kahe Beach and the Wild Place of Waihoro cove, he replies with a hardy "YES!" Then he awaits the protections that they bestow on him. As they invoke the protections on him, he stands proud and tall for the honor of this day.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2003)

Lani comes to the sacred place upon being summoned and sheds her clothing as the others do. Subdued by the events of the past day, and by the seriousness of the task before them, she stands within and replies, "Yes," quietly. She waits, still as a standing stone, as the ceremony is completed and their bodies and minds are purified.


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 22, 2003)

Wai is awakened from a sound slumber by the summons to the Malae.

He gathers his pack quickly, checks to make sure his coral bracers are secure, and sets out at a fast pace. When he arrives, he quickly strips down and joins the rest of his friends. He doesn't feel truly naked until he removes the coral bracers.

When asked if he will set out, he conceals his lingering nervousness and answers "Yes" in a loud, clear voice before moving to join the others.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 22, 2003)

The sun has begun to rise up over the horizon by the time the ritual is complete, you feel revitalised as the Spirits have given their strength and protection for the task ahead.

The priests who has been tending the fire to roast a sweet potato, breaks the food into peices and then hands these to Chief Makea Takanui.

"Eat this" he says passing a peice to each of you "it will provide some protection from hostile spirits."

A remianing peice is kept and handed to the Shaman Puna Tani. 
"This peice is for the Aitua Tamumu who is Lord of Waihoro. If you meet him then you must honor him - is this clear?."

Satisfied you are lead out of the Malae as the Sun rises yet higher and where your equipment waits. Your equipment too is sprinkled with blessed water ready for use. 
Various weapons have been gathered from which you may choose. Makea Takanui picks up the Sharktooth club which he was given and hands this to Tatiki
"I give you use of your gift to me" he smiles reassuringly "use it well, and  return it safely to my hand." ....

After collecting your gear you are escorted back down towards the village when many wait to see you off. Maeharoa and his warriors stand by to salute you. Ru-Hina stands amongst the crowd alongside Mania and her aunt, Lani's mother, Tanafa Rongua Takanui. Even Wai's grandmother is there supported by he Opunga Afa and others of Wais family.

As you appear Ru-Hina steps forward and daubs red ochre on the cheeks of each of you, red the color of chiefs, and thus marking you as carrying the mana of Takanui. 

(_ooc RP as you choose here, make farewells and any comments you think appropriate_)


Once farewells are made you head out of the village gate and head along the paths that threads through the plantations. Where some of the commoners and village slaves stand and wave as you pass.

You know that there are three routes which you could take to your destination -by sea you can usually go to Kahe beach with little trouble, though Waihoro is difficult being plagued with jagged rocks and tricky currents, and of course the attacks of the previous day came from the sea so who knows what might lie that way.

The overland routes are longer, one takes you through the jungles, over the hills and down to Kahe beach and from there maybe up to Waihoro. The other is a more direct path to Waihoro, but that is via 'the Cut', a narrow canyon which cuts its way through the foothills of Tuirangi, and which has long been used by taipo and cannibals to attack unwary travellers.

The sky above you is clear and blue with aintly a feint wafting of cloud, the sun is shines bright, a gentle breezes blows carrying the fragrance of the jungle down to you, and the waves continue to lap against the shore.

So which way will you go?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 23, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Various weapons have been gathered from which you may choose.




OOG: What weapons can we choose from?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2003)

As Tatiki took the Sharkstooth staff from his chief's hands he knew for a certainty that this journey would come full circle. He could see himself returning the staff to Makea Takanui. He saw them all back healthy and whole with new friends to talk about. As the cerimony ended he walked over to his sarong and put it back on his body, choose the equipment he would need and went home to his parents.

His goodbye was tearful but His father understood his need to go and calmed his mother and brother. He slept for a few hours and then went to meet the rest of the party.
"Where do we goe from here? I would think we should take the the hills and down to Kahe beach."


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 23, 2003)

Wai collects his gear and then looks wistfully after Ru-Hina after she daubs his face. He raises a hand as if to touch his own cheek, but stops just short of the ochre. 

Checking his own gear once more to make sure he has everything, he is distracted by Tatiki's comment.

"I don't know... That's the long way." He thinks about it for a minute, considering what he knows. "I'm not much of a boatman, though, and I don't know if the Cut would be safe... even with Tu-Ru alongside us." He sighs, considering the long walk. "I guess that's probably the safest path, though. That gets my vote."


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OOG: What weapons can we choose from?




Check the Index


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 24, 2003)

Lani goes back with the rest of the group. She collects her padded armor from the home, glad now that she was told she must have it. She also gathers her dagger, halfspear, and sling and tucks them away carefully. When her preparations are complete, she says goodbye to her adopted family. She is sad to leave them, and everyone is anxious since the road ahead is unclear, but in her mind, Lani knows she was not meant to stay in this pleasant community forever. She has a faint feeling that this is a beginning.

As everyone gathers, she smiles at them and replies, "I think we should go the long way, too. Taking the water might provide more information, but we cannot risk it so early, and it would be a shame if someone ended our mission so quickly in an ambush."


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 24, 2003)

Wai hears his name called and looks up from where he is listening to Lani. Seeing his father waving to him, he goes over.

"Wai, I want you to take these with you. They belonged to Tama and I think she would have wanted you to have them on such an important journey." Rangi looks vaguely uncomfortable around the magical gear left behind by his grandmother and quickly hands them over to his son.

Wai accepts the small bag of knotted cords and pulls out the woven cloak that lies on top. With a swirling flourish, he wraps the cloak around himself and feels a slight tingle from the magical forces. Carefully setting down the bag, Wai takes a step forward and hugs his father awkwardly. "Thank you very much, father. I will do my best to make both you and Tama proud of me." Wai turns away, a lump in his throat, and rejoins his friends.

Rangi looks proudly on his son as the group prepares to depart.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 25, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> A remianing peice is kept and handed to the Shaman Puna Tani.
> "This peice is for the Aitua Tamumu who is Lord of Waihoro. If you meet him then you must honor him - is this clear?."




"I understand, my chief," Puna Tani says solemnly as he takes the piece gingerly. When offered new equipment, the shaman declines, "What I need I have here and here," he says tapping his head and heart in turn. 

Looking over the rest of his companions, Puna Tani's heart swells with pride. Inspired by this new confidence, the shaman makes a bold suggestion. "We have no time to waste in this task, I say we brave The Cut."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 25, 2003)

Lani glances at the shaman almost in surprise at his suggestion and nods almost imperceptibly. "I am willing, but I still say it perhaps would be best to take the long route."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 26, 2003)

Tatiki nods his head at Puna Tani and says, "I also would like to get this over with as quickly as we can, but the cut is a very dangerous place where we could waste much of our supplies and strength getting through it. Strength that we will need later. It's unadvised."


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 27, 2003)

"I would prefer to take the longer path," Wai says. "While the path through the Cut is much faster, I don't think it will do anyone much good if we fail to make it through the first leg of our journey."

Looking around at the rest of his friends, Wai realizes that one person hasn't spoken up. "What do you think, Tu-Ru? You probably know more about the area around the Cut than any of us."


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 27, 2003)

A gentle breeze wafts the scent of Neinei and Hibiscus flowers down from the rainforest and the sun continues to climb higher into the sky. 
As you walk you pass the plantations of breadfruit, mangoes and coconuts which supply the village, harvesting poles rest against a couple of the trees and you know that if you are hungry no one will mine you taking a fruit to eat as you go along.

Down the path ahead of you, you can see the cairn of stones which marks the limit of the Village proper, beyond this lie a few isolated homesteads (perhaps even that of Tu-Ru) and then the climb up into the rainforest.

Your decision to take the path to the Cut or over the hills to Kahe is imminent...


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2003)

Lani smiles at the pleasant day. "Well, we must decide soon. I will follow your leads. As Wai says, though, it would be a shame to end our journey before it truly begins. If I had to choose, I would choose the long route." She shrugs then and continues on.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 29, 2003)

"I will heed the wisdom of my companions," Puna Tani says as he smiles at the others on the walk. "The brave often die young..."


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 30, 2003)

*The Journey into the Hills*

Pass the village limits the order of the plantations is soon overtaken by wilder growth, mainly ferns, shrubs and smaller trees this close in to settlement. Of course this is an area which you have all been to at some point in your lives and the path is well maintained, wide enough for two abreast and easy to negotiate. 

A few sandfly clouds buzz along the edges of the track and birds flit through the trees. The village is about an hour behind you at this point, the sound of the sea still audible to your right, the sun blazes in the sky but luckily the green canopy provides some shade as you move along...

(_ooc So as I see it the decision is to take the Overhill route and avoid the Cut. My next post (tonight) will proceed accordingly unless someone says otherwise - and there is still time to go to the Cut. I'll be calling for Climb and Spot checks soon too- so be alert_!)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 30, 2003)

The sun dappled throught the trees overhead casting beams of warm gold on the emerald leaves. Tatiki seemed to be breathing easier and walking a bit more surely then when in the village. He had spent many hours away from the village and this was always where he wanted to be. He walked at the front of the party and pointed out many species of plants that if need be they could eat with out dieing from them.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Lani lengthens her stride slightly, more in response to the nice day than the danger to which they were headed. She smiles at Tatiki's comments, hoping that they'd be home within a few days and not need to eat any of the wild plants.


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 30, 2003)

"Feel free to munch on the leaves, Tatiki. I think I'll stick to what grandmother packed for me." Wai reaches into his pack for a small bundle wrapped in animal hide.

Unwrapping it, he pulls out a small handful of white bits.

Tossing one into his mouth, he smiles at the sweet taste. "Anybody else want one? My grandmother makes them by dipping coconut bits into hot honey and sugar. Once they cool, they taste amazing."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Lani grins. "I'll have one . . . or a couple."


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 30, 2003)

Wai hands one to Lani with a smile of his own. "Just one, for now. I only have a couple of dozen and I'll need them to get the taste out of my mouth if we DO have to start eating Tatiki's diet!" Wai grins, poking Tatiki to make sure he realizes that Wai is only joking.

"Although they did pack some real food in here somewhere..." Wai starts rustling around in his pack.

"Say, when are we taking a break to eat, anyway? Or does anyone know how far we actually have to go?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tu-Ru moves along with his companions. As he walks he must continually slow his pace as he keeps unconscously increasing it. He forgets that the others cannot keep up with his normal fast pace.

As they get to the point where a decision is to be made as to which route to take, the large O'Punga decides to allow the others to make such decisions without his help. He would rather take the cut, but he realizes that the others may not fair as well there.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 1, 2003)

As you progress further into the rainforest the trees become larger and the undergrowth increasingly dense and tangled. The path is steeper and more rugged here and has narrowed to single file. The sea is muffled in the distance replaced instead by the susurration of the forest. 

Ahead of you the path forks one fork going upwards at a steep angle amongst the trees and vines whilst the other is a rough escarpment tumbling down to the gaping entrance of the Cut, the scattered rocks like the jagged teeth of a crocodile smiling up at you from amongst the ferns.

Whichever path you take you will need to watch your step lest you slip and fall and as always stay alert! 

(_ooc Balance checks (DC 12), Spot and/or listen checks required - I'll roll unless you do and post before my next reply - oh and if you fall do it stylishly  _)


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 2, 2003)

Making your way across the uneven ground you step lightly as a few clumps of dirt and stone shift and roll off down the escarpment. 

Then suddenly a huge movement occurs beneath your feet and though you try to clear it *Lani,Wai,Tatiki* are all caught as the ground breaks away and they fall sliding down the slope. 

*Tu-Ru, Puna Tani*

Tu-Ru and Puna Tani are able get clear before the ground falls away and as each of you stands by you watch the ground fall. Below amongst the dust and debris you see the reason why - a glowing reddish brown worm-like creature about 5 ft long has burst up from amongst the rubble and makes a lunge at the nearest victim...

(ooc _Initiative please.  *Lani,Wai,Tatiki* also make a Reflex save dc 15 or take 1d6 damage from the fall, if successful you are able to check your progress on the slope (describe as you see fit). PS the 'nearest victim' of the creature will be which ever of you three rolls the lowest save_)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 2, 2003)

Tatiki reaches out for a root or branch hoping to stop his fall and (Reflex save 13+2=15.) Reaches out and finds a hold on a huge brown root like structure. looking up he sees it is no root. (  )

Intitiative: 6+2=8


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 2, 2003)

*Lani, Sea Ranger 1*

Lani stifles a shriek as she slides down the slope. She writhes desperately, trying to hook something stable. After what seems an eternity, she grabs onto a thick root from one of the older trees on the path above. Unfortunately, it isn't as secure as it seemed, and she ends up almost on top of the giant worm, bruised and battered [save 13+1=14, sigh, damage 2].

[Initiative 5+3=8]


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 3, 2003)

oh btw Creature init 15


----------



## Mirth (Nov 4, 2003)

Jumping out of the way of the surprise attack, Puna Tani's warrior nature takes over as he instinctively swings his club towards the worm, putting his back into the strike. _Improved Init, Power Attack, +1 Club_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 5, 2003)

As the ground starts to shift, Tu-Ru jumps to a more stable area. Upon seeing the glowing reddish brown worm-like creature, the large O'Punga goes into a fit of rage, moves to striking range, and swings his club at the beast.
(Init=19+2(Mod)=21, Attack=13+8(Mod)+2(Rage)=23, Damage=2+7(mod)+2(rage)=11)


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 5, 2003)

Init order _Puna Tani 24, Wai 22, Tu-Ru 21, Creature 15, Lani & Tatiki 8, _

Puna Tani leaps in against the creature only to miss as the creature lunges at  Tatiki slamming into the druid who hangs perilously close. Tatiki again bangs into the ground as the creatures head hits like a stone club causing him to slide further. Worse still stinging green slime burst forth from its maw (_Rfx save_). 

But Tu-Ru is soon at his side, his eyes ablaze as his club swings its wide arc and strikes hard into the creatures side suprising you all as a gout of flame burst from the wound!....

Wai quickly pulls back from the creature calling the spirits to defend him from attack, whilst beside him Lani steps forward into the fray thrusting her dagger forward and burying it in the worms side...

(_Tatiki reflex save dc 13_)


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 5, 2003)

(OOC: Sorry, for some reason the boards never informed me of the new posts to this thread.)

Wai stumbles and falls, sliding down the slope quickly and slamming into the ground before he can stop himself. Gasping at the size of the large worm, the young sorcerer reacts quickly anyway.

Dodging backwards, he casts quickly invokes a protective Shield around himself and eyes the creature warily. 

[Save 6 + 3 = 9, 3 Damage; Initiative 20 + 2 = 22; Concentration Check (Defensive Casting) 15 + 7 = 22, Success]


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

[I've had that problem myself. Kind of frustrating. ]

Lani unsheathes her dagger and stabs at the creature. Attack roll 19 + BAB 3 = 22


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 6, 2003)

ooc _see changes above to earlier thread..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 6, 2003)

(Reflex save: 13+2=15)
Tatiki dodges out of harms way and finds footing. he then attacks the worm with his new Staff.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 7, 2003)

Tatiki is hurting as he dodges back from the worst of the attack, the slime stinging his exposed skin but nothing more. The combination of Tu-Ru blow and Lani's dagger have the creature reeling thrashing about trying to escape, the creature glows and some of the leaf debris below it burst into flames

(ooc _Tu-Ru, Lani Relx save dc 12 please to avoid fire damage. 
Also please Check the Character Profiles thread - some of you haven't yet determined your HP totals eg Tatiki's reads HP 3d8+3, Wai's 4+2d4+6, Tu-Rus 12+2d12+6. If you want me to determine the totals I can but I'd prefer you did_)


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Lani screeches as she gets burned [save roll 3 + mod 1 = 4] and then plunges her dagger back into the creature. Attack roll 4 + BAB 3 = 7


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 7, 2003)

Upon seeing the leaf debris below the creature burst into flames Tu-Ru tries to step away from the flames. However at that moment his large club is in such a position as to knock the O'Punga off balance. He grits his teeth as the flames lap at his exposed feet and thighs. [Save roll 1 + mod 3 = 4 (failed)]


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 7, 2003)

The worm is soon dispatched its body flails about the green bile dripping from its wounds lighting a few more fires as it dies and is consumed by its own flames.

Tatiki, Lani and Wai are sporting a few bruises, and in Lani's case along with Tu-Ru's stinging from the burns recieved. Puna Tani alone seems to have got by  unscathed.

You are now at the bottom of a steep shingle covered slope which will need to be climbed to get back onto your intended trail. Behind you grows a patch of fern and other undergrowth leading to the entrance of the cut. The flames of the worms demise burn still sending an acrid and thick black-green smoke into the air


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 7, 2003)

Tatiki searches for signs of other predaters around. "I'm sure that this smoke will attract attention. it's best we were gone from here."

Tatiki looks at the hole the worm left behind wondering where it goes and if they will fit into it if need be.

(sorry for the incomplete Tatiki in the gallery. I'll update tomorrow,)


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 7, 2003)

Wai covers his mouth and coughs heavily.

"That smoke is terrible! I don't think I've ever smelled anything that disgusting." Wai turns, looking around at the area he currently stands in. He stifles another cough and says, "Tatiki is probably right about the smoke bringing other things. Let's get out of here. Um... any ideas? I'm not a good climber."

He then coughs again as he accidentally inhales more of the smoke.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Lani's eyes water and she tries hard not to breathe, or to move in such a way that makes her burns sting more. "Perhaps it would be easier if you all came down here? Can we get to where we're going down here?" [If the vegetation and such make it obviously impossible to travel, she would not say that.  Also, how much fire damage do I take?]


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 8, 2003)

_Lani Fire Damage 6 => current HP 12, Tu-Ru Fire Damage 9 => Current HP 25
Wai Fall damage 3 => Current HP 13, Tatiki Worm Damage 9, Puna Tani None _ 

The Undergrowth behind you is thick and for all but Tatiki will be slow going if you do decide to push your way forward. You can probably find an easier climb out of the gorge that way though it does take you closer to The Cut. There are currently no other predators in sight but of course you can not be sure without a better look around. 

By now the worm is a charred remnant, yet the fire still burns around it, checking its hole you see that it is too narrow for any of you to fit into, although an arm could be inserted comfortably. The sides a perfectly smooth and dark - fused like obsidian.

As you continue to look about you spot the charred remains of some other creature lying nearby completely burnt except for a few bones and what appears to be a hard black sheild covered in a regular series of ridges - it is the only thing that has remained unburnt...


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 9, 2003)

Lani brushes a hand across her face roughly, as if to clear something that isn't there. "Which way, gentlemen?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 9, 2003)

Moving with grace and ease Tatiki retrieves the shield and whatever else there may be from the ashes saying, "I can go through this overgrowth with ease but I think we may now have to get everyone throught the Cut. most of us will have too much trouble getting up the slope from here."


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 10, 2003)

Wai looks toward Tatiki, curious to see what he might have found. 

"Well, it wouldn't have been my first choice, obviously, but at least the path over the Cut will be shorter."


----------



## Mirth (Nov 10, 2003)

_OOC: Sorry if I'm holding the game up. A two-day out-of-towner became a four-day all-star event (that's also the most hyphens I think I've ever put in one sentence). I'll try and post tomorrow._


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 11, 2003)

[ No problem, for me anyway.  ]


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 11, 2003)

ooc _Not a problem Mirth - I am a man of infinity patience, plus it gives me more  time to get even more fiendish with my ideas_!  

ic:

The push through the undergrowth is tough going for all but Tatiki who seems to glide through the same area that you must hack and thrust your way into stepping lightly least you fall, or stub a  toe or some other misfortune. You are getting wet from the dampness of the undergrowth, getting scratched from exposed thorns and no doubt getting miffed from the hard slog.

There is an occasional bare patch which allows you to stand and take your bearings as you move through - ahead of you the entrance to the Cut gapes open behind a path of uneven rugged stone, to your right the gorge again slopes upwards, a gentler slope, covered with scrub trees that could probably be walked up with relative ease - but then you can not see exactly where or if it rejoins the path over the hills.

(ooc _keep on pushing through and let me know what you want to do_)


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 12, 2003)

Lani slogs through the undergrowth, wishing she'd never met that stupid worm and wishing she could go for a nice clean swim in the ocean. At that thought, she sighs, thinking how far away the water is and how long it will be until she can truly enjoy it again. She wipes the sweat from her forehead, leaving a smear of dirt from when she had scrabbled around on the ground, and continues on resignedly. [She will follow the others; I figure Tatiki probably knows the best.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2003)

Because of the large O'Punga's size, Tu-Ru finds it especially difficult to navigate the undergrowth. But his high strength helps him better navigate through the vegetation. He wishes he had brought some type of cutting tool to better travel through these plants.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 12, 2003)

Wai stumbles through the tangles and thickets, too tired to even appreciate the sight of Lani walking in front of him. Behind him, he can hear Tu-Ru shoving through the tangled greenery.

"I hate to complain, but can we take a break? I've just about walked my feet off." Wai shrugs his shoulders, the unaccustomed weight of his backpack having abraded his skin fiercely. "At least let's grab a quick meal before it gets dark... or just sit for a minute."


----------



## Mirth (Nov 12, 2003)

"I have some small bit of healing magic, if anyone needs it. While you all rest, I could scout that area up the gorge to the right," Puna Tani suggests. "It seems an easier climb, but I'm not sure if it will take us where we want to go."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 12, 2003)

"I'll be happy to go with you Puna Tani. I love the jungle." Tatiki says wandering through a briar patch with not a scratch.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 12, 2003)

Lani checks the ground and plops down after she ensures it's safe, rolling her eyes at Tatiki's enthusiasm. _Just wait till I get you in the water again,_ she thinks.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 12, 2003)

Wai plops down with a heartfelt sigh of relief. As Puna Tani and Tatiki move away, he watches them carefully, trying to judge when they will be out of earshot.

As soon as he thinks it is safe, he turns to his other friends and says, "Are those two for real? At least I can understand Tatiki -- he's always been a little crazy -- but Puna Tani? Does anyone know him that well?" Wai grunts as he removes his sandals and begins trying to massage some life back into his feet.

"Volunteering for EXTRA walking to scout? They must both be nuts." Wai then leans back against a convenient tree and closes his eyes, enjoying the moment of peace. "And here I thought adventures were supposed to be fun... all this walking. Not to mention getting attacked by an overgrown worm..." Wai's grumbling trails off as he falls asleep sitting up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2003)

Tu-Ru nods at the talk of rest.

"Me iz ready tah rest!"

The O'Punga plops down right where he was standing.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 14, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "I'll be happy to go with you Puna Tani. I love the jungle." Tatiki says wandering through a briar patch with not a scratch.




Puna Tani shakes his head in wonder at Tatiki's effortless movement. Looking back at the rest of the group he asks again, "Are you all sure you don't want a poultice of some sort? I'd be glad to help." Seeing the looks of exhaustion and disdain in their eyes, the shaman shrugs and continues on, pushing his way through the briars after Tatiki.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

Lani smiles tiredly, and waves the two on. She then turns to the others and rolls her eyes in amusement. She, likewise, will lean against a tree, drowsing in the sunshine and wishing she was in the water.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 15, 2003)

*Tatiki & Puna Tani*

Pushing your way out through the undergrowth you eventually come to the base of the slope, the undergrowth is much lighter here and seems to thin out to naught as the slope rises. The slope itself is somewhat higher than it looked from a distance but still gentle enough to walk up with only occasional scrambling. As you go up and are lost from the site of your companions resting below you here a loud squawk in the trees to your left...  

*Lani, Wai, Tu-Ru*

The sun is a few hours past its zenith and now descending through the sky. Tatiki and Puna Tani are lost from site and have been gone a good while though you are unsure exactly how long.  As you sit resting, eating and otherwise recovering you feel a cool breeze creep in through the undergrowth from the direction of the Cut, that soon becomes a rustling in the leaves...


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

*Lani-wai-koana, Urukehu Hautai 3*

Lani glances at the leaves warily, and climbs to her feet. If it sounds like another worm or something threatening, she will enter a defensive stance and hold out her dagger. If she can't tell what it is, she will just stand and wait. "Tatiki? Puna Tani? Is that you?" She strains to see into the undergrowth. [Spot roll 13 + modifier 1 = 14; Listen roll 15 + modifier 7 = 22, but Listen might not help since I don't have Wilderness Lore]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 15, 2003)

Tatiki listens for more squawks. He will prepare the Shark Tooth Staff just in case.

Can I have a knowledge nature or survival roll for determining what the squawk was from? My roll is 12+11=23


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 17, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki listens for more squawks. He will prepare the Shark Tooth Staff just in case.




Your not exactly sure what the squawks are from, but you can tell that it is a reasonably large creature and that it is definately in distress...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 17, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Your not exactly sure what the squawks are from, but you can tell that it is a reasonably large creature and that it is definately in distress...



"Whatever it is. It's in trouble. let's go toward the sound but let me appriach it. It may be a trap and I'd rather they not get us both." Tatiki says and starts toward the sound.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 17, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Whatever it is. It's in trouble. let's go toward the sound but let me appriach it. It may be a trap and I'd rather they not get us both." Tatiki says and starts toward the sound.




"Agreed," Puna Tani says as he readies his sling to give Tatiki cover, if need be.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 17, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "Tatiki? Puna Tani? Is that you?"




Wai opens one eye, disturbed from sleep by Lani's voice. "What is it, Lani?" 

Seeing her standing and peering into the undergrowth, Wai climbs to his feet, groaning as his twinging muscles remind him that he usually doesn't sleep this way. Rubbing sleep from his eyes, the young sorcerer walks over to Lani and again says, "What is it? Are they back?"


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Lani shakes her head. "I don't know, they didn't answer. Something's in the brush over there though." She gestures in the direction of the noises and readies her dagger to attack anything threatening that comes in range.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Wai steps back a pace to give Lani room to swing her dagger, then looks into the underbrush for what she might have heard.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 18, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Lani shakes her head. "I don't know, they didn't answer. Something's in the brush over there though." She gestures in the direction of the noises and readies her dagger to attack anything threatening that comes in range.




*Lani, Wai, Tu-Ru*
The rustling of the leaves continues and you see a feint haze moving across the ground but nothing else. Straining to hear you think you can just pick up the indistinct whisper of tiny voices _“who ?” – “lost” – “smellit”- “trees here” - “one sit”- “shhhh!”_

The voices cease as you gesture towards their direction to be replaced with the steady sussurus of the undergrowth...


*Tatiki & Puna Tani * 
The sight that finally greets you as you move forward through the trees to investigate is a shocking surprise. About 20 feet ahead of you a large brown feathered creature is struggling to escape as the entangling vines of a monstrous plant haul it off the ground. One of the creatures arms is locked against its torso as the vines encircle its body 
Squawking desperately the creature – a nanakia –  kicks out with one of its ripping claws only to have the leg wrapped by another vine.

More vines snake out to bind the creature, again the nanakia opens its sharp toothed maw to squawk its distress, and turning it stares directly into your eyes, crying out for help… _aaaaawk!_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2003)

Tatiki runs up and starts ripping at the vines with his staff. trying to free the bird.
"Stay where you are Puna Tani! No need for us both to be caught up in the stranglevine. Find something to throw at it."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Lani looks suspiciously at the undergrowth, then affects a bored posture. "I guess we just need to wait for them," she says meaningfully to the others. She does not put away her dagger and her readied action remains, though she tries to appear relaxed and unknowing. [Bluff roll 11 + mod 1 = check 12]


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 18, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Lani looks suspiciously at the undergrowth, then affects a bored posture. "I guess we just need to wait for them," she says meaningfully to the others. She does not put away her dagger and her readied action remains, though she tries to appear relaxed and unknowing. [Bluff roll 11 + mod 1 = check 12]




The breeze continues to move through the undergrowth and the haze clinging to the ground moves forward reaching the ground where you stand. As you watch a tiny bird hops out from beneath the ferns, it hops forward to the edge of the haze and then steps, tilts its head to the left and looks up at you. 

The cool breeze and haze continues creeping in and across your legs...


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Lani wonders at the haze, not recalling any bodies of water large enough to cause such a thing. She smiles at the bird, but continues to be alert.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2003)

Upon seeing the bird, Tu-Ru hops up and looks at it.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Wai backs up a bit from the haze flowing from the underbrush and says a quick chant for protection. [Casts Shield.]

He looks at the little bird, then looks past it into the underbrush, trying to figure out what might have been speaking.

Seeing Tu-Ru get up, the sorcerer feels a bit reassured, but continues to scan for trouble. 

[EDIT: Didn't see Tu-Ru's post at first.]


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 19, 2003)

The haze seems to have stopped and still unmoved the bird tilts is head in the opposite direction. You hear a chittering noise from behind it - a childs laugh? "_tresses_" the tiny voice calls "_wonsit_" - "_shhhh_" another replies "_carn magiz_"-"_shhhh_". 

A loud chirrup to your left draws your attention to a pair of cicada hanging from a bush there, a small green frog about the length of a human thumb leaps down onto the haze covered ground.

At the same time Wai feels something tugging on the braces about his wrist...


----------



## Mirth (Nov 19, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki runs up and starts ripping at the vines with his staff. trying to free the bird.
> "Stay where you are Puna Tani! No need for us both to be caught up in the stranglevine. Find something to throw at it."




_A nanakia! The great spirits are testing me... so soon..._ Puna Tani thinks as he sees the velociraptor caught in the vines. "No Tatiki. This is my task, my calling. I fear you are in great danger here." Stepping forward, the shaman wipes the sweat from his brow and reaches out with his mind. Fear not, Lord Beast. We are here to free you. _Speak with Animals_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2003)

Tatiki stops. He allows the Shaman to go forward.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 19, 2003)

Feeling a tug on his beloved bracers, Wai jerks his arms up quickly, trying to pull them out of harm's way.

Wai stumbles back a step, trying to figure out what is pulling on his gear.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 19, 2003)

Lani looks around quickly, and becomes even more suspicious. "I doubt we look unthreatening enough for all of these creatures to come out so close . . . Show yourselves!" she commands to the wilds in general. She whirls toward Wai as he stumbles. "What's wrong?"


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 19, 2003)

"I don't know!" Wai shouts.

"Something just pulled on my bracers. Tried to grab them right off my arms!" Wai looks around wildly. 

[If he sees nothing, Wai will cast Detect Magic and look for auras that might explain what is going on.]


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 19, 2003)

Lani hides a smile. The situation seems a bit tense, but she can't help but react that way to Wai's antics. She thinks of suggesting maybe it was a small animal, but then she reconsiders. Not only would it unduly anger him, it also is not likely that it truly was an animal. She holds her dagger out and glances all around.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 19, 2003)

Tu-Ru looks around trying to assess the situation.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 19, 2003)

*Puna Tani & Tatiki*
The nanakia renews its struggle as Tatiki rushes forward to hack into the plant  chopping into a few of vines that and withdraw. 

Luckily Tatiki avoids the nanakias desperate kicks as Puna Tani reaches the creature with his mind. The nanakia gazes down with desperation in its eyes, trying to breath as the vine continues to constrict, it stops kicking for now.

Then as Puna Tani moves forward and Tatiki back the druid feels something bang against his leg and he stumbles back. The plants around you - from the grass to the trees are reacting... (_ooc both of you ref save dc 20_)

*Wai, Lani, Tu-Ru*

As Wai pulls back to save his braces you hear something scramble back away from him towards the bird causing the haze to move as it retreats with a whine.The rustling in the bushes changes to a more deliberate movement to take up and conceal what ever retreated and again the voices are heard - now like the cooing of doves and the hum of bees.

More strangely though Wai sees the shadow of the tugged bracer seem to detach itself and then snap back as he jerks his arm away.

Casting his spell Wai's eyes go wide as he sees -



Spoiler



a bright glow around each of the animals, across the haze and back hidden in the bushes  - a veritable sea of magic encircling you!


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 20, 2003)

"By Tane... it's all around us!"  Seeing the blank looks on the faces of Lani and Tu-Ru, Wai hurriedly clarifies his own statement. "There is magic all around us! The fog, the animals, something back there in the bushes... Everywhere! I've never seen so much at one time! And I think it was trying to steal the magic from my bracers," Wai looks down incredulously at his own arms as he continues, "without even taking the bracers themselves."

Wai falls back a pace to put his back against a convenient tree and then maintains concentration on his spell, with his fingers already curled into the first gesture of a magic missile and the words ready to spring from his lips.

[OOC: 5ft. step to put his back to a tree, ready an action to magic missile anything that threatens him (or his bracers). If nothing does, he will simply continue to hold the Detect Magic spell and try to decipher this bizarre effect.  Roll: 19 + 7 = 26 on the Spellcraft check.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 20, 2003)

Tatiki casts Faerie Fire on the plants attacking him and Puna Tani. "There. That should help."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 20, 2003)

Lani looks around, bewildered and unsure of what to do. "Tangaroa preserve us," she breathes. She holds out her dagger, ready to pounce on anything threatening.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 20, 2003)

"Hold your blade, Lani." Wai glances around, concentrating on the magic all around him.

"I'm trying to figure it out. It hasn't hurt us... yet, anyway. Maybe we can talk to it or reason with it. Now please, let me concentrate for a bit. I have to think this through." Wai's expression, for once, is deadly serious as he tries to puzzle out the odd magic.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 21, 2003)

Lani relaxes marginally and waits for Wai to complete his analysis. Her eyes dart back and forth as if she, too, can see the magic supposedly around them. She strains her ears for announcements of the return of Tatiki and Puna Tani.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 22, 2003)

*Tatiki & Puna Tani*

Tatiki stepping back the branch causes you to fall prone and in the outlining glow of the faerie fire you see that the plants have begun to entangle you feet.

Puna Tani striding forward is also confronted with a vine snaking out to grab him also!

*Lani & Tu-Ru*

"Tane!" the tiny voices gasp but turn to giggles as Wai takes his position against a stunted tree. 

As you relax and let Wai concentrate the small bird opens its wings and chirps - suddenly from every direction and all around  the undergrowth cames alive. Everywhere you look, emerging from the undergrowth, hanging from plants, fluttering in the air and creeping across the ground come birds and frogs and insects of every kind, their various chirps, buzzing and calls mingling with the sussurus of the leaves like a symphony.  

The bird steps forward

*Wai*

"Tane!" the tiny voices gasp but turn to giggles as Wai takes his position against a stunted tree. 



Spoiler



Concentrating your vision changes from the worldly to the ethereal and you see the many glowing auras moving emerging from the undergrowth to surround you three. The brightness varies from fient glimmers to bright and blazing lights, but they are not solid and static as you have experienced before, instead the many hues shift and blend into each other each individual shape an ephmeral form.

Trying to focus amidst the cacophany of colour you see the central figure, the bird step forward - only it is no longer a bird - that illusion is past and instead standing before you is a small shadowy humanoid form,  a shape seemingly formed from the misty haze of the ground. This you realise must be the Hakaturi, the empheral _Sprites_ that embody the wild life of the forest


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 24, 2003)

"A Hakaturi!" Wai exclaims. Out of the corner of his mouth, Wai explains to Tu-Ru and Lani. "It's a nature sprite. Don't make any sudden moves. Lani, lower your dagger. Please."

Wai bends slowly, careful to make no sudden moves, until he is squatting on his heels before the small figure.

"Do you understand me, nature child? We mean no harm." Wai is careful to keep his voice calm and even, hoping to convey a non-threatening message even if the creature can't understand him. As he speaks, he racks his brain for any information he might remember about such creatures.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 24, 2003)

"What is happening?" Lost as to what to do next, Puna Tani tries to reach the nanakia and cut it loose. If the shaman cannot reach the beast, he instead tries in vain to _Turn Spirits_ using his _Spirit Sight_ to try and find reason behind or a method to this madness.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 24, 2003)

"Enough of this. I call upon the fire spirits lend me your touch." at that chant Tatiki's hand glows warm and a 3' long gout of fire springs from it.

Cast Flameblade. (on the defensive)


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 24, 2003)

Lani moves slowly and puts the dagger away. She looks around somewhat suspiciously, but calms a bit when Wai speaks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 24, 2003)

Not understanding what is going on, Tu-Ru simply balances his large club on his shoulder and waits.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 24, 2003)

*Puna Tani & Tatiki*

Pushing forward Puna Tani finds each step impeded by vines and branches, clumps of grass and hanging ferns, he sees no spirits other than those of the plants, himself, Tatiki and the nanakia. Reaching close enough to hack into the Vines holding the nanakia he is suddenly struck hard in the chest by another of the tentacle like vines of this monsterous plant.

The Spirits of Fire a quick to respond to Tatiki's call and the blaze of flame draws up from the ground and into the druids waiting hand a long blade of living fire. The monstrous plant responds instantly to this new and certain threat, partially releasing its hold on the nanakia which kicks almost taking out Puna Tani as it does so . Five of the Monstrous Plant tentacle-like vines wave about in the air ready to deal with the burning threat.

*Wai*

_The folklore you remember about the Hakaturi is mostly vague and contradictory - they are creatures of wild magic with no true form other than the one they choose. They serve Tane as protectors of the forest. Though some say they are placed by powerful Scorcerers to protect ancient sites.
They love decorative jewlery and similar things and can be appeased by being offered gifts of jewelry or other fine items, or of sweet food ._

*Wai, Tu-Ru, Lani*

As Lani a Tu-Ru relax and watch the bird shifts forms and in a smooth transition becomes a small humanoid with large eyes and pale almost transluscent skin, a creature form ed of mist. Others amongst the animals also take on this more humanoid form, but most remain in the form of small animals and some even decide on hybrid forms merging the legs of frogs or grasshoppers with humanoid heads and arms.

The central bird-sprite looks up into Wai's eyes and you are all taken by its strange beauty as it smiles. 

"yus col Tane? Tane favar" it says obviously unfamiliar with the words 
"Yus fren" and the creatures in the undergrowth whisper, or buzz or chirrup or croak a common assent even as its face changes before your eyes to that of a small girl 

"treesess" the little girl says pointing at Wais bracers "wonsit - mine".


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2003)

Tatiki sees the reaction of the plants and says "Get the creature to safety. I'll try to back up out of thier reach and keep them off me at the same time."


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 25, 2003)

Wai's face falls as he puzzles out what the Hakaturi is saying.

Then he suddenly has an idea. "The bracers are very important to me. They were given by my grandmother to me. But perhaps you will be happy with something else, instead..." Moving slowly, careful not to startle the spirit, Wai reaches into his backpack and plucks out the sweet bits of sugary coconut that he had brought.

"Perhaps these will do instead," Wai says. "Here, watch." Wai takes one at random and puts it into his mouth, to prove they aren't poisonous. Then he holds the rest out in his hands, offering them to the Hakaturi. "Try one, they're very good."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 25, 2003)

Lani's eyes widen and she can't help but smile at the spirit creatures.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 26, 2003)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> Wai's face falls as he puzzles out what the Hakaturi is saying.
> 
> Then he suddenly has an idea. "The bracers are very important to me. They were given by my grandmother to me. But perhaps you will be happy with something else, instead..." "




The sprite listen incomprehensibly as you explain the value of the bracers, unfortunately it has no understanding of sentiment and various voices amongst the assembled hakaturi pipe in with '_geta nava_'  - '_b'magranmada_'. 

The girl pouts petulantly and some of the other hakaturi also buzz and chirp and squeak their disapproval, that is until you offer the coconut.

The original bird-sprite has returned to center view the girl seeming to blend back into the ever shifting haze as if she had never even ben there. 
Reaching out a thing hand it touches the coconut and draws forth its shadow.

The solid peice left in your hand feels somehow old and stale to your fingers whilst the gleaming shade of cocnut in the hakaturis hand is bright and perfect - the bird-sprite puts the morsel to its lips and a ripple is seen throughout the assemblage multiple mouths, beaks, mandibles and siphons seeming to taste the same taste....


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 26, 2003)

Lani is intrigued, watching the interaction, but she is also becoming restless. _I wonder when the others will return. And what will happen if they come upon us suddenly!_ She glances around slowly so as not to startle any of the creatures.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 26, 2003)

Wai speaks rapidly but quietly to his friends, saying "Be ready. I've heard they like sweets, but if they don't like the coconut, this could be bad. But don't do anything threatening yet... just be ready."

Wai turns back to the nature spirits, trying unsuccessfully to gauge the reaction of these unknown spirits. With no point of reference and their shifting nature, it is impossible for him to guess what they might do next.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 26, 2003)

Lani smiles a little, to comply with Wai's request, but her body tenses almost imperceptibly. She makes no threatening moves toward her weapons.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 29, 2003)

*Tatiki & Puna Tani*
Init order Puna Tani (25), Vine (20), Tatiki (13), Nanakia (9)

The ancestor hero Tafaki, once a man now become and atua, liked to watch the world of mortals and today looking down from the heavens he saw where the afternoon sun shone down upon a clearing in the trees in the hills of Nukutere where a Nanakia had been snatched up by some monstrous plant and two tangata now sought to free the beast...

Tafaki grinned happy that he had found such an interesting show to entertain him...

*Wai, Lani, Tu-Ru*

In the gorge below a troupe of Hakaturi had surrounded three tangata. The Bird-sprite having tasted the coconut peice looked up at Wai and smiled, and handing the peice on it was passed amongst the many hands of the hakaturi each one seeming to enjoy the taste and texture, shape and smell of the shadowy peice.

"No magis" the bird-sprite said though it still smiled "no tresses?"

A few of the hakaturi point expectantly at Lani and her necklace (and anything similar worn by Wai or Tu-Ru)


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 29, 2003)

Lani looks at the creatures pointing at her and then at Wai. "What are they saying?" she hisses as her hand goes to her neck self-consciously.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 30, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Lani looks at the creatures pointing at her and then at Wai. "What are they saying?" she hisses as her hand goes to her neck self-consciously.




"Your guess is, unfortunately, as good as mine," Wai says with a sigh. "I can't quite make out that word -- it sounds like tresses, but the best I can come up with is that they like your shiny necklace."

With a glance at his bracers, Wai continues, "They wanted magic, but were satisfied with something sweet and unusual. I think they like your sparkly necklace, too."

"Got anything shiny or flashy that you don't mind parting with? I think I may have satisfied them with the coconut, but I'm not sure if they'll be happy without something else..."

"One way to find out." With a careful tug, Wai pulls loose a necklace that he put together from old shells and teeth collected at the edge of the ocean. Keeping the coconut bits extended in his left hand, he holds out the string of shiny pearls and bone-white teeth in the other hand and waits for a reaction from the spirits.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 30, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry for the double post.]

Wai waits expectantly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 30, 2003)

Tatiki rushed toward the plant his magical jet of fire blazing through the foliage.Roll to hit plant natural 20 +2=22 (roll to confirm crit is 18+2=20) Damage 4pts (12 points crit)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2003)

Tu-Ru, not sure what is happening, watches in awe at the sight before him.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

[Oops, sorry, for some reason I never got a post notification.]

Lani watches what happens after Wai makes his second offering.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 3, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki rushed toward the plant his magical jet of fire blazing through the foliage




The gout of living flame is devestating as i tears into the plant-thing severing vines and gouging deep into the 'trunk'. The hold of the vines on the nanakia loosens substantiably as the plant changes its focus to the burning threat and a stray vine slams down onto Tatiki's shoulder and staggers him backwards!

*Wai, Lani, Tu-Ru*

Wai's intuition is proved correct as a new eager chittering passes through the crowding hakaturi. It is again the girl who comes forward and like the bird-sprite before her reaches forward to the necklace a huge and bright smile on her face.

Once more you see her reach into the shell and teeth and draw forth the shade of the necklace, bright and gleaming, it is the 'hau', the essence of the thing which is taken living the physical substance behind.

The girl sprite steps back with her new found treasure and soon this too is being passed between the many hands of the Hakaturi most of whom sem to have lost all interest in you three still standing there.

It is some time before the bird-sprite returns an kind of attention to you. It seems pleased with a broad smile and friendly eyes, it points to the sun which you notice is now dropped low in the afternoon sky 
"sleep her'" it says "no go Cut to dark" and "we stop"...


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Lani lets out her breath slowly, quietly, as the creatures are appeased. When the leader speaks again, she looks at Wai. "What's this about not going to the Cut?" She realizes that he can understand them just about as well as she can, but hopes that with his superior knowledge, he will get more out of their cryptic words than she could.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

Tatiki stands with sweat pouring off his skin Breathing heavily he says, Oh! That may have been a bad thing to do. Puna Tani let us get away from this creature. I don't want to kill it. It wa just hunting for food.
Tiki uses his blade to fend off the plant and backs away.


----------



## wolff96 (Dec 3, 2003)

[OOC: Weird... When I posted, I couldn't see Seonaid's or Argent's posts. Message edited to reflect prior posts.]

"Hmm... I think they're suggesting that we set up camp here and don't go into the Cut at night. Which sounds good to me." Wai grins.

"The part about them stopping...  I think they're offering to watch over us and stop anything from bothering us while we sleep. I think we've made some new friends." 

Thinking about his last comment, a frown suddenly crosses Wai's face. "Speaking of friends... shouldn't our other friends be back by now? I've been distracted by the sprites, but quite a bit of time has passed by now. Just how far ahead were they planning on scouting?"


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki stands with sweat pouring off his skin Breathing heavily he says, Oh! That may have been a bad thing to do. Puna Tani let us get away from this creature. I don't want to kill it. It wa just hunting for food.
> Tiki uses his blade to fend off the plant and backs away.




"You may go Tatiki, but this is a thing I must do," Puna Tani says as he attacks the vines holding the nanakia once again with his knife. "My spirit is tied to this beast, his freedom is mine as well..."

_OOC: Sorry all about the lack of posts. I've had a b!tch of a time logging onto the boards this week. Seems like every time I've had time to post, they've been down. Hopefully that situation has resolved itself._


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 7, 2003)

Puna Tani's knife hacks into the vines but makes little impact on those that yet hold the Nanakia. The creature itself struggles to escape, its head and upper body now free but its arms, legs and tail still caught.

Fortunately the plant is concentrating its efforts on the staggered Tatiki and does not react directly to your strike


{_ooc cool Mirth - yeah the boards have been wonky! and I was getting worried, but good to have you back

*A note on time* Assuming no KO's (which I'm not promising) or suprises the fight with the Monster plant should end at about the same time as the Hakaturi 'encounter' - so Wai, Lani, Tu-Ru please hang 10 (ie inconsequential RP banter) til this fight is resolved - sorry_ )


----------



## wolff96 (Dec 7, 2003)

"Honored Hakaturi, we appreciate your offer. We must discuss it amongst ourselves before we decide," says Wai with a bow.

"Until then, perhaps you could tell me about yourselves?" 

Wai look over the crowd of spirits with wonder suffusing his face; never before has he seen anything like this gathering of spirits.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 9, 2003)

Lani nods thoughtfully. "It is good to have these spirits on our side. I just hope they don't ask for more than we can give," she says, thinking of stories she had heard mothers tell their young children. Nevertheless, she settles down to listen as Wai speaks with the creatures.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 10, 2003)

(_ooc reading the coloured text is entirely optional - but it gives an idea of how Hakaturi work - well the nicer aspects  _)



			
				wolff96 said:
			
		

> "Honored Hakaturi, we appreciate your offer. We must discuss it amongst ourselves before we decide," says Wai with a bow..




The Sprite grins broadly amused by your queer answer the shrugs and says "we stop - you go we stop - no go cut to dark - no drink."



> "Until then, perhaps you could tell me about yourselves?"
> 
> Wai look over the crowd of spirits with wonder suffusing his face; never before has he seen anything like this gathering of spirits




The Sprite turns then and merges back in amongst the undergrowth and the other sprites and animals and shadows move around you. The shapes are emphemeral and fluid seeming to flow into each other and the forms never  constant require great concentration for you to keep track.


"You ken Tane?" comes a voice behind you a short while after and turning you see a small red headed potbellied man like a minature gnome 
"Tane got many eyes" he says pointing to his eye "got many ears" and points to his ear. "keeps the living things"

"Look" he says and holds forth a huge bowl of clear water in which you see the Takanui village begin to form.

_Down from the forest the view sweeps into the village and up towards the stage where the Karioi perform. You see Makea Takanui there with the other officials, Ru-Hina and Maeharoa sitting not far away to his side and then the gathered people.

A sombre moods still hungs over the village, the day saw a few running and fishing races and of course prayers offered for the success of the party travelling to Waihoro cove.

But now on stage the Karioi are performing - the well known Legend of Rata._

As the story unfolds before you the potbellied sprite grins and then as the action builds he gasps "watch - I was there"

Rata went far up the deep valley, the recess of which was sacred to the inland spirit, To'a-hiti, and his numerous sprites of all sizes. Rata chose a fine tree, which he chopped down with wonderful skill. He had trimmed off the branches and made the trunk ready to hew out when nightfall came. Then he returned home to have supper and rest until the next day.
Rata's grandmother welcomed him home, and while he sat enjoying his supper she inquired whether his errand had been propitious, and he answered enthusiastically that it had. She, being clairvoyant, replied ambiguously: "The foliage of your tree is standing up," a remark that he did not regard as ominous, as he thought she was referring to the fresh branches lying scattered on the ground, as he had left them.
But when Rata returned to his work the next morning, he was bewildered to find his tree standing erect among the other trees with all its branches and leaves restored, and he could not see upon the ground any trace of his recent work. 
So he again set to work and felled the tree, and this time he did not cut off the branches but concealed himself among the thickest of them and sat watching for the return of the mysterious beings.
At length Rata heard strange voices up in the air, and before long he saw approaching the tree a host of odd little beings, some stout and others slender. He saw good jovial potbellied To'a-hiti with his little muscular canoe artisan, named Ta-va'a, heading the train of sprites in attendance on him! While they lighted upon the branches, Rata kept still, and soon they sang gently and harmoniously:

Fly hither, fly hither,
Branches of my tree!
Come gently, come enraged,
Fly hither, fly hither!
Watery sap of my tree,
Adhesive gum, stand-
Stand the tree erect!

But Rata held the tree down, so that it could not rise again. Not seeing him, the spirits wondered what prevented the tree from rising, and then their artisan, Ta-va'a, said, "Let us drive away the anger of 'Ui," and ran from end to end of the tree. Then they sang gently again:

Fly hither, fly hither!
Watery sap of my tree,
Come gently, come enraged!
Adhesive gum stand-
Stand the tree erect!

And up went the tree with all the spirits upon the branches, while Rata remained still hidden in the foliage. They then adjusted the leaves and were ready to take their departure when Rata gave a shout and shook the branches, which so startled them that they rushed out confusedly, tumbling head first over one another, sideways through the air, not heeding what they were doing, from their surprise at seeing a man intrude upon their sacred ground. Never before had mortal dared to cut a tree from their beautiful forest so high inland!
As soon as order was reestablished and all were again perched up in the tree, Ta-va'a said to Rata: "What is your desire here in this recess of the valley sacred to us?"
Rata answered in brief, faltering words: "I want a canoe!"

"Your person is sacred," replied the artisan, "because of our friendship for your parents, whom we adopted. Yes, Rata, you shall have a canoe! Our dear grandson, long, long endures the love for one's parents, and sorrow for them cannot subside! You furnish us with the tools and the sennit and leave the building of your canoe to us."
Rata was delighted at this promise and readily agreed to furnish all that the artisan desired. So he went home quickly and told his grandmother all that had happened, and she soon aided him in obtaining the things that were required for the making of the canoe. Most of the tools they already had. Moreover, Rata was provided with a present of red feathers and fine girdles and mats as offerings for those spirits.
When everything was ready, Rata carried inland all he had gathered and placed everything beside the trunk of the tree he had chosen. Then he returned home with a light heart. His grandmother said, "Now your canoe will soon be done!" They had supper and went to bed.
Towards midnight, as Rata slept, he dreamed about his canoe, and as he dreamed he chanted:

Oh, my eyes are closed!
My dream is to stand, to be a champion;
My dream is to demolish,
Aided by the master in 'ura feathers, Tane,
This is Tane's evening
My sleep is amid boards, I am awakened
By the song of the thrush,
That sings in the day, sings at night,
Chirps, and spreads [its wings];
And the fountains flow in the dream of night.
It is the spirits, O it is the spirits
That excite one in sleep!

"I have been dreaming," said Rata, "about my canoe, and believe it is here on the right side of our house!" So saying, he fell asleep again, and just before daybreak he had the same dream and chanted in the same strain as before, after which he awoke and said to his grandmother: "Oh, my dream! I have had it again, and I feel certain that my canoe is here, near our door."
The old woman replied: "Take some fara seeds and throw them out to where you think the canoe is, and you cannot mistake the sound that they will make against the side of the canoe if it is there."
So, groping in the dark, he went and got a handful of edible fara seeds from a basket, threw them with force into the dense shade on the right, just outside of the door; and they heard the desired noise of the seeds falling against boards. Highly delighted, the lad went out and felt his canoe to make quite sure it was there, and returning to the house he impatiently waited for dawn to see his canoe.
At length daylight arrived, and Rata and his grandmother went joyously to inspect the canoe. It was beautiful and complete! The seams of the planks were sewn tightly together with sennit and made waterproof with breadfruit gum. A long magical spear for Rata, named "Tevao-roa-ia-Rata" (The-distant-recess-of-Rata), had been placed at the stern of the vessel. The masts and rigging were of the strongest and best quality, and there were strong mats for sails.


----------



## wolff96 (Dec 10, 2003)

As the first sprite disappears into the forest around him, Wai thinks over her words. "Hmm... It doesn't sound like they will even LET us go to the Cut tonight. Let's start preparing a camp here..."

When the pot-bellied sprite comes forward with the bowl of water, Wai lets his sentence trail off, waiting to see what he will do next.

Wai watches the water in the bowl with rapt attention, amazed at the magic commanded by the seemingly simple creatures. Not taking his eyes from the spectacle, he speaks to Lani and Tu-Ru, "Are you seeing this? Such magic! Now I understand why father worships Tane so closely... his creatures are glorious.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Puna Tani's knife hacks into the vines but makes little impact on those that yet hold the Nanakia. The creature itself struggles to escape, its head and upper body now free but its arms, legs and tail still caught.




Looking into the frightened animal's eyes, Puna Tani takes a deep breath and says, "I am only trying to help you, lord beast, remember that." Quickly, the shaman grabs hold of the nanakia's head and torso and pulls with all of his might, praying silently to the spirits that the creature's powerful jaws don't devour him...


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 10, 2003)

Lani watches the scene in the bowl raptly, amazed by the magic of the vision and by the story.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2003)

*b*u*m*p*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2003)

Tatiki keeps the greenery away from himself but keeps it's attention as fully on him as he can. he will only attack again if the plant creature attacks him.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 14, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Looking into the frightened animal's eyes, Puna Tani takes a deep breath and says, "I am only trying to help you, lord beast, remember that." Quickly, the shaman grabs hold of the nanakia's head and torso and pulls with all of his might, praying silently to the spirits that the creature's powerful jaws don't devour him...




The nanakia stares at you with frantic eyes, ita mouth held open nd ready to bite. However as your soothing words proceed it seems to calm down and even as your arms lock around its torso, you feel it shudder but it does not resist.

Hauling with all your strength you can feel the nanakia's body shift despite resistance from the vines. Then with a last effort the creatures is pulled clear and you stagger backwards under its weight.

The Nanakia gives a cry and pulls away from you wanting to once more be free...

(_Made a grapple check vs the plant to free the nanakia. Now reflx save dc 20 required to stay on your feet_)

*Tatiki*

The plant too is cautious and the four waving vines hold back from attacking you. Casting around you see that the grasses still wave about and a few roots and trailing vines might yet try to restrict your escape...

*Lani, Wai, Tu-Ru*

As the vision in the bowl fades the potbellied sprite grins a huge toothy grin "I was there" he says proudly "hauled the vaka - you want to drink?"

with that last question he offers you the bowl of water...


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 14, 2003)

Lani shakes her head silently, then looks at Wai quickly to see what he does, hoping she didn't just offend the creatures.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The nanakia stares at you with frantic eyes, its mouth held open and ready to bite. However as your soothing words proceed it seems to calm down and even as your arms lock around its torso, you feel it shudder but it does not resist.
> 
> Hauling with all your strength you can feel the nanakia's body shift despite resistance from the vines. Then with a last effort the creatures is pulled clear and you stagger backwards under its weight.
> 
> ...




As the large mass of the beast finally pulls free of the vines, Puna Tani feels truly blessed to have helped the nanakia and come away unscathed --- that is until his feet give way beneath him _(rolled a 2  )._ Trying to break his fall, the shaman instinctively lets go of the nanakia and throws his arms behind him. Prone on the ground, Puna Tani watches in horror as the now freed animal's savage claws fall towards the ground and the shaman's head...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2003)

Tatiki shouts over to the Shaman. Puna Tani! Please try to hurry this up. I don't want any of us to become dinner.


----------



## wolff96 (Dec 15, 2003)

Remembering the girl-sprite's words, Wai bows deeply to the pot-bellied figure and says "No, thank you."

"We appreciate your hospitality and the great magic you have shown us. It is an honor to have met you."

Wai then waits to see what the creature will do next.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 17, 2003)

*Puna Tani, Tatiki and the Nanakia*

Screaming as it is released and falls the nanakia flails about trying to right itself before it hits the ground. Twisting about two of the animalss savage claws clip  the shaman's cheek scraping bone before the creature thuds into the ground and the claws bounce clear of the stinging wound.

Tatiki sees a gruesome mask of blood across the shamans face, the plant vines pull back and then retarget the shaman, and the man sized nanakia struggles to its feet and glares about, snarling with its sharp and terrible fangs...

*Wai, Lani, Tu-Ru*

The potbellied sprite pouts a little at the refusal to accept the water and the bowl. But after looking over at the O'punga to see if he will accept, eventually shrugs.

"Oh well" he grins and takes his own sip from the clear fluid 
"You go Cut" he continues is a conversational tone "Waihoro? Tamumu doesn't know. She doesn't know? Hmmm Why you go Cut?"


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 17, 2003)

Lani, strangely emboldened after the past few minutes' conversation, steps forward slightly and replies, "We are seeking the cause of some disturbances that have been occurring at home. Our destination lies beyond the Cut, and it is the quickest way."


----------



## wolff96 (Dec 17, 2003)

Wai, listening to Lani's comment, suddenly realizes what an opportunity these sprites might represent.

"Honored spirit, there have been attacks by evil spirits that sought to disrupt a celebration. We go to seek the cause, as my friend has said. Do you or your friends know anything about these evil spirits?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

The slow witted Tu-Ru listens to his cpmpanions speak and nods.

"You wanna come with us?"

He says this toward the potbellied sprite.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2003)

Tatiki sees the blood and says Puna Tani. The vines are headed your way! Your blood calls it. Ancient Ancestors please make my aim true! the druid spears the flaming blade into the plant beast again. 
to hit is 11 +2=13 for a touch attack.
damage is 4


----------



## Mirth (Dec 18, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Puna Tani, Tatiki and the Nanakia*
> 
> Screaming as it is released and falls the nanakia flails about trying to right itself before it hits the ground. Twisting about two of the animalss savage claws clip  the shaman's cheek scraping bone before the creature thuds into the ground and the claws bounce clear of the stinging wound.
> 
> Tatiki sees a gruesome mask of blood across the shamans face, the plant vines pull back and then retarget the shaman, and the man sized nanakia struggles to its feet and glares about, snarling with its sharp and terrible fangs...




As the claws of the beast savage the young shaman's face, the world goes red for a moment...

"Puna Tani! The vines are headed your way! Your blood calls it," the words of Tatiki call the shaman back. Puna Tani wipes the blood from his eyes and glimpses the nanakia, free and on its feet, as he bounds to his feet as well.

The gruesome, bloody visage of the shaman is now met by the blood-curdling growl that emits from his throat as he grabs his father's warclub and attacks the approaching vines. Something about Puna Tani has changed...

_OOC: Power Attack and Cleave on the plants._


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 22, 2003)

*Puna Tani, Tatiki and the Nanakia*
The ancestors hear Tatiki and guide his arm as he thrusts the bolt of flame deep into the plants stem. It is enough to distract the bloodseeking vines and allow Puna Tani to rise.

His face terrible, feral and soaked in his own blood, Puna Tani swings the war club ripping the vines from the plants stem, terrible in his fury! "we have you marked little one" the voices in your head scream "we can take you whenever we choose!"

The plant is still alive and new vines still move about but you have bought enough time to either withdraw or plan your next attack

The nanakia stands for a moment as if watching and then turns and flees back into the forest...


*Wai, Lani, Tu-Ru*

"Quickest way" the sprite grins at Lani "maybe - no drink, stay right"

"Many aitua in Cut" the potbellied sprite replies to Wai's question "many aitua at Waihoro. Tamumu keeps them. We know some. Which one?" he looks up at you awaiting more information...

and then finally to Tu-Ru "me come? we see oin morning me know"...


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 22, 2003)

Lani smiles at the little sprite, thinking she finally is getting a hang of the way the spirits speak. "Thank you for your advice."


----------



## wolff96 (Dec 22, 2003)

"Well, I didn't personally see the spirit. But during the swimming race, it created an enormous whirlpool and tried to drag down those in the water."

Wai shifts his gaze from the spirit to Tu-Ru and continues, "And then it vanished. It reappeared and attacked my large friend. He told us it looked like a Jellyfish and sort of like ink-markings. But when he tried to get rid of it, he was able to tear it from his arm and crush it."

"I don't know if it was killed or merely driven off, but the spirit certainly meant to kill those it could. Do you know of it, or anyone that would?"


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 29, 2003)

"Whirlpool? Jellyfish?" the sprite repeats whilst pondering the tale 

"_She_ lives in sea, children play whirlpools. She hates. Don't talk.

Don't know jellyfish. Ink-markings? tatoo? not from here. From somewhere else"

Pausing the sprite grins obsequiously and rubs its potbelly "Tane forest, Tangaroa sea. Don't know Sea. You talk _Moko-kanifa_, talk _Urufeta_. In Cut, at Waihoro they know."

*Elsewhere* 
A thick green muck covered the surface where mosquitos and other small insects came to rest. Beneath swimming through the fetid water came a large and bulky creature, thick boney ridges lined its back extending from the base of its broad head to the end of its long muscular tail. It rose its head up through the much momentarily exposing its short snout, huge powerful jaw and terrible teeth. 

_Yes this was the place it had been sent to. They would come in the morning_, he had been told, _Moko-kanifa and his clan would be waiting_...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2003)

Tatiki thrusts again. This must end. I ask forgiveness from the greenthings and the ancients for what I must do. It is not my nature to kill.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 29, 2003)

Lani nods thoughtfully. "That's what we're sent to do, I believe."


----------



## wolff96 (Dec 31, 2003)

Wai nods to Lani's comment.

"Still, I have to admit it would have been nice if we could have saved all that walking..."  Wai grins hugely.

Like a young child with a new toy, Wai wanders around the clearing, using his magical senses to study the sprites. He is careful not to step on any of them or bump into them, but he circulates around. 

The awe at seeing this magical spectacle is written large on his face.

"This is so amazing...  You realize that?" Wai asks, looking over his shoulder at Lani. "Think about how few people have ever really seen nature spirits like this...  I don't think I'll ever forget this day."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Puna Tani, Tatiki and the Nanakia*
> The ancestors hear Tatiki and guide his arm as he thrusts the bolt of flame deep into the plants stem. It is enough to distract the bloodseeking vines and allow Puna Tani to rise.
> 
> His face terrible, feral and soaked in his own blood, Puna Tani swings the war club ripping the vines from the plants stem, terrible in his fury! "we have you marked little one" the voices in your head scream "we can take you whenever we choose!"
> ...




"Then take me, if you dare!" Puna Tani screams aloud, redoubling his savage attack on the plant. Blood now covers his face and upper torso...


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 31, 2003)

Lani smiles, somewhat amused by Wai's reaction but also quite awed herself. She settles on the ground and watches those sprites she can see without magical aid.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 1, 2004)

*Tatiki & Puna Tani*

His muscles burning with the pain of the effort Tatiki again strikes against the plant the flaming blade cleaning slicing through the vines and even into the main stem from which pours the plants thick yellow sap. His druidic training tells him that the plant is ailing and soon will fall. 

Even so vines wrap about his feet and another strikes hard against his head sending him sprawling backwards. The air knocked from his lungs Tatiki finds his vision blurred and his head reeling, trying to retain conciousness, as the vines tighten their grip upon is bruised and battered body.

Seeing his companion thrown back Puna Tani steps forward a picture of savage horror as the blood from his wound flows down over his shoulders and chest. With equal savagery he strikes into the plant burying his war club into the collapsing stem of the plant

The plant convulses and uncontrolled vines whip about in the plants last death throws - the plant is all but dead, the forest groans

In the shadows of the distant trees two sharp and beady eyes watch approvingly ...

*Wai, Lani & Tu-Ru*

Although many of the sprites have withdrawn from view there are still some who have remained in closer proximity and are easily observed. A number of insects and frogs sit amongst the foliage indistinguishable from natural creatures except in their proximity and abundance here.
Others like the Potbelly sprite, and the girl maintain more humanoid forms and a few appear as hybrids between man and beast. 

Off to oneside the girl-sprite sits amongst a crowd of others each of them inspecting their newly acquired treasure and whispering in their strange voices that sounds more like the wind amongst the leaves then a true language.
The potbellied sprite wonders off towards a large rat that stands gazing down towards the Cut. Others lounge about or talk or play or make love, and as Wai moves amongst them they like up at him with equal curiosity and smile - like an old grandmother smiling indulgently down at a child.

_Through the lingering mage sight Wai sees the Haze extending some distance beyond the surrounding foliage in a great circle arround them, a perimeter. He also notes that a few of the sprites - with the forms of spiders and birds - have begun to work upon the foliage, shaping it, tangling it and binding it together...  _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 1, 2004)

Tatiki shakes his head trying to clear it and slashes with the flaming blade one last time. Puna Tani! Are you going to be alright? You look like death.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 2, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki shakes his head trying to clear it and slashes with the flaming blade one last time. Puna Tani! Are you going to be alright? You look like death.




The plant slumps dead to the ground its vines dropping limp and useless around it. 
Both of you are exhausted, Puna Tani covered in blood, Tatiki bruised and aching with pain in every muscle. But even in the confusion of the aftermath you recall that the sap from this killer vine, being derived from the blood of animals can be harvested, boiled down and use as a healing salve. A valuable but rare comodity for obvious reasons...


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 2, 2004)

"Hmm...  I see the sprites were serious about their protection, friends." Wai gestures to the foilage around their camp and says, "I doubt if you can see it, but the enhanced sight my magic has granted me shows that they are weaving and bundling the grass, making a perimeter."

Wai pauses a moment, trying to think of a way to relay the rest of his information to his friends. "Beyond that, there is a magical... haze, I guess you could call it. It extends far out into the bush all around us."

Wai turns to Lani and Tu-Ru. "I think it is safe to say that nothing will sneak up on us this night."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

"Interesting . . ." Lani peers into the brush in a futile attempt to see what Wai sees. "I wonder what interest they have in us," she says to him, half questioningly.


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 2, 2004)

"I think it's novelty.  Not many people come out this way.  We brought them pretty treasures and a new taste...  so they are helping us, at least tonight."

Wai suddenly looks around, as if someone might correct him. "Er, that's just a guess, you know. But if our pot-bellied friend really did help a figure from legend, I think boredom might be a major problem for them."

Wai rubs the back of his neck, thinking quickly. "I mean, think how much older they are than even my grandmother. That 'little girl' must have been old when my great-grandmother was BORN.  Wow."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 3, 2004)

Lani thinks about that for a few moments, and then shrugs philosophically. "As long as they continue to help us, I think it's great. I never thought spirits could be bored, though. Huh."


----------



## Mirth (Jan 4, 2004)

Enraged and seemingly out of his mind, Puna Tani attacks the dead plant again and again with his mighty warclub, the sap splattering up and mixing with the blood caking the shaman's body. Only the words of Tatiki pull the crazed warrior out of his trance-like furor, "Puna Tani! Are you going to be alright? You look like death."

The shaman pauses his assault and turns his sanguine visage on his friend. His look of glazed furor changes to one of calm and Puna Tani drops to his knees on the grass, gasping out, "I'm fine, why do you ask?" before keeling over onto his face.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2004)

Tani! Tatiki yells and runs to his friends side. He eyes the huge bird but only to see what it is doing while he mends Puna Tani's wounds.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 5, 2004)

*Tatiki & Puna Tani*

The plant is a wreck its bole hacked to peices from which thick sap pours pooling on the ground at its base.The bird has fled away into the trees and is soon out of sight. The whole forest around you is silent a closed zone focussed in upon you and the ruins of the vine

As Tatiki staggers across to the fallen Puna Tani to help his companions and tend his wounds he can not but feel the pain burning through his own battered body. He is exhausted and bruised, his breathing is shallow and his mind numb and in serious need of rest and recuperation

Puna Tani is a mess of blood, stem and sap, a sticky ooze that would turn the stomach of lesser men. The wound on his face is deep and dripping blood, but you note it is also clean and precise. His breathing is good and an examination will show he has few other wounds. He has fallen from exhaustion and mental fatigue rather than from the severity of his wounds.

*Wai, Lani, Tu-Ru*
As the day progresses and the sun drops towards the horizon the hakaturi go about their own business. You see occasional groups examining you as much as you are watching them. Things begin to settle within the haze marked enclosure and although many still remain sleeping or whispering or simply hanging in the surrounding foliage you all notice that an increasing number have withdrawn and seem to have left - the numbers within the haze having thinned significantly. The bird-sprite is no where to be seen although the potbelly sprite is still near by and seems to have taken on the role as your 'chaperone'


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 5, 2004)

Lani smiles faintly, at peace for the time being. "Wai, will the other two be able to cross the boundary and enter the circle when they return?"


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 5, 2004)

"Hmm.  I have no idea."  Wai frowns, then looks around and spots the pot-bellied sprite.

"We have two other friends who will probably be rejoining us soon. Will they be able to enter this area you protect?" Wai does his best to wait patiently for the sprite's answer.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2004)

Tatiki forces himself back onto his long legs. We need to get to the others Brother. I'm too tired myself to protect us both here should anything come for the plant. but before we do.... Tatiki takes the flaming blade and pushes it near the sap pool. He can only hope ha can get the liquid boiled to a point where he can use it to treat thier wounds.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 6, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki forces himself back onto his long legs. We need to get to the others Brother. I'm too tired myself to protect us both here should anything come for the plant. but before we do.... Tatiki takes the flaming blade and pushes it near the sap pool. He can only hope ha can get the liquid boiled to a point where he can use it to treat thier wounds.




"Father?" Puna Tani says as he regains consciousness. Holding his head, the shaman focuses on the words being spoken to him and slowly pulls himself to a standing position, "Mmm, Tatiki, of course. We should return to the others. I do not wish to be a burden to you. I may have some healing left myself..." 

_OOC: I'm not sure how many spells I used in this battle, however  _


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 9, 2004)

*Tatiki & Puna Tani*

The shaft of flame is not designed for such things and much of the sap is wasted, burnt black beyond use. Nonetheless some of the sap about the edges congeals and turns opaque indicating its readiness for use in minor healing. Tatiki estimates that there ought to be enough for both Puna Tani and himself and a little more to spare. Enough to reduce any bruising and lingering damage at least - the aching of their bodies will require a good nights rest before it fully subsides. 

You note that the day has dragged on during your contest with the vines and also that the forested hill continues up someway with little obvious variation. It might get you back to the inland path eventually but for now its probably safer to head back to the others before dark and make your decisions on route in the morning...

(_ooc Puna Tani still has spells to cast_)

*Wai, Lani, Tu-Ru*
A couple of the hakaturi have taken an interest in Tu-Ru approaching him and make comical faces and lewd gestures to the O'Punga, a childish game that nonetheless keeps them amused. 

Lani and Wai look about to see the Pot-bellied sprite again sipping from his bowl.

"_We have two other friends who will probably be rejoining us soon. Will they be able to enter this area you protect?_"  Wai aks of the sprite who's eyes widen and brow furrows.

"two others - hmmm. Before dark yes, Tamanui helps" he says pointing up at the sun which sits but a few degrees above the hill tops, alreading beginning to invoke the evenings shadows

"maybe tonight - too dark -  hmmm maybe they sleep before they reach here. Where they go?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2004)

Tatiki douses the blade and after applying the sap starts to feel better. Ah. the Island always provides. Lets get back, the bird seems to have left the area and we should too. That sais he will get up and start his way back to the others. He will help Puna Tani walk if needed.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 12, 2004)

Puna Tani smiles at his friend and puts his hand on Tatiki's shoulder when help is offered, "Let us find the others. I am sure the nanakia has not left, as you seem to think, but it will find me when it needs me." The shaman glances at the foliage surrounding them before heading back to the campsite.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 13, 2004)

Puna Tani and Tatiki made there weary way back down into the gorge that led to the Cut. Their muscles continue to ache as they lend each other mutual support along their trek down the slope.

Emerging from the trees the undergrowth spreads out before them like the sea, moved by a gentle breeze,  the the cliffside entrance of the Cut like a reef. 
The sun was dropping down behind the twin peaks of 'ikurangi and Tu'irangi casting red gold strands into the darkening sky. Evening was coming, and blazing Tamanui was bidding good night to his ancestress Papafenua, the earth below. 

(_Spot check please_)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2004)

Tatiki spot check: 12+4=16


----------



## Mirth (Jan 13, 2004)

Spot check 15 +1 = 16


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 14, 2004)

Wai heads to the edge of the protected area and begins to scan the undergrowth.

"Lani, your eyes are sharper than mine... do you see them? We need to get them back here before the sun sets." 

Wai glances toward the sky, then turns a worried face toward his friend. "And that doesn't leave them much time. The sun has nearly set."


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 19, 2004)

Coming down into the undergrowth Puna Tani and Tatiki both feel a strange tingling about them though as yet they can see nothing distinct, perhaps it is merely the evenings cold.

(ooc _ps so who's still around and playing?)_


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 19, 2004)

(OOC: I am, was just waiting for either you, Lani, or Tu-Ru to respond before I made another post.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> _ps so who's still around and playing?)_



I'm here. Just waiting to find out about the spot checks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2004)

Tatiki presses on in hopes of finding his traveling companions.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 19, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm here. Just waiting to find out about the spot checks.




_OOC: Ditto _

"We seem to be out of any immediate danger," Puna Tani says as the tingling passes over he and Tatiki. "Why don't we stop for a moment and I will call on the spirits to heal the rest of our wounds?" 

The shaman uses his remaining magic to try and bring his friend back to full health. If there is any remaining energy to call upon afterwards, he will also try to mend himself. 

He will then press on back towards the rest of their companions.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> A couple of the hakaturi have taken an interest in Tu-Ru approaching him and make comical faces and lewd gestures to the O'Punga, a childish game that nonetheless keeps them amused.




Tu-Ru plays along with the game making mock menacing poses toward the hakaturi while smiling all the time.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 20, 2004)

> Tu-Ru plays along with the game making mock menacing poses toward the hakaturi while smiling all the time.




The Hakaturi fall back in hysterics of laughter, the sound, like the twitter of small birds fills the evening shadows and warms the heart. The pair continue their game with their new found friend running up closer and making faces again before dancing back laughing like small children.

*Wai* does not see their companions through the foliage and shadows, only the endless green of the undergrowth, which he notes seems still, the breezes having fallen away to nought.

*Puna Tani and Tatiki* are sufficiently healed to be able to make their way onward. However Puna Tani senses that the spirit that attended him seemed tense, almost distracted from the task it was set and eager to be away from this place of shadows. Tatiki also notes that the islands breezes have fallen away and that the undergrowth and surrounding air is still.... 

(_Lani?_)


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 20, 2004)

[Sorry all, having trouble getting internet access. The problems should be gone by the end of this week. :: crosses fingers :: ] Lani peers into the undergrowth, also looking for the missing two. "What happens if they don't make it back in time?" she asks, slightly worried. Her brow creases.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2004)

Tatiki hesitates only briefly. The island is angry. We need to get away from this place. Can you feel it? Do the spirits have any thing to say?


----------



## Mirth (Jan 20, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki hesitates only briefly. The island is angry. We need to get away from this place. Can you feel it? Do the spirits have any thing to say?




"No. What spirits were here have left and are quiet, much like the wind," Puna Tani replies as he looks about. "Come Tatiki, let us make haste. I fear this dead air is an ill omen. Our friends may be in danger." With that, the shaman breaks into a run.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2004)

Tatiki not having to worry about the undergrowth sprints after his friend and catches up easily. I would not be able to forgive myself if anything happened to Lani. I think I may be in love with her.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 20, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki not having to worry about the undergrowth sprints after his friend and catches up easily. I wouyld not be able to forgive myself if anything happened to Lani. I think I may be in love with her.




"Really?" Puna Tani glances at his friend as they run and smiles. "Well then, put my fearful thoughts out of your mind and concentrate on being able to tell her that yourself when we find them."


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 22, 2004)

With Tatiki's new confession still ringing in the air the pair move forward, Tatiki soon forging ahead as he bypasses the worst of the undergrowth. But soon enough even he begins to slow, and Puna Tani notices the haziness on the ground about their feet. A few more steps and suddenly he stands bolt upright as if struck by lightning....

*Wai, Tu-Ru, Lani*

The Potbellied sprite leaps to his feet "come on" he yells up to Wai "we go see"

Though light still clings to the sky the sun is nolonger seen in the sky....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2004)

Tatiki stops. He was just about to say how he could never offer Lani the things she deserved when his friend stopped mid-stride and all Tatiki could do was run back to his side.


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 22, 2004)

Wai jumps, startled from watching the undergrowth by the sprite's sudden command.

Seeing the sprite moving away, Wai takes off in pursuit. As he begins to chase the small creature, he says over his shoulder, "Come on, Lani!  It could be them. Hurry!"


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 23, 2004)

Lani jumps to her feet and follows quickly.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 24, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki stops. He was just about to say how he could never offer Lani the things she deserved when his friend stopped mid-stride and all Tatiki could do was run back to his side.




Tatiki makes his way towards the shaman who has stopped in his tracks but is otherwise fine as far as Tatiki can tell. Puna Tani himself was stopped by a strong thrust against him...

(_Bump awaiting Puna Tani's reply_)


----------



## Mirth (Jan 24, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry about that, I thought PT had been immobolized or something  _

"Oof!" Puna Tani huffs as he feels the impact of the invisible thrust which stops him in his tracks. Caught off guard, the shaman only has moments to ponder his situation before Tatiki stumbles into him from behind, knocking the rest of Puna Tani's breath out.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 26, 2004)

*Initiative Puna Tani 25, Lani 16, Sprites 9, Tu-Ru 8 Wai 6 Tatiki 6*

A pair of blazing reptilian eyes glare back at Puna Tani, warning eyes, fathers eyes. And even as they fade he sees the flash of something speeding past mere inches from where he had been. 
Tatiki coming up against the shaman also sees the flash of movement that seems to have been sourced ahead and to the left in the foliage.

The sprite dashes into the foliage in the direction you know your companions had followed earlier in the day. Strangely the undergrowth does not cling orimpede your progress as it did earlier - no doubt an effect of the hakaturi magic.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 27, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Initiative Puna Tani 25, Lani 16, Sprites 9, Tu-Ru 8 Wai 6 Tatiki 6*
> 
> A pair of blazing reptilian eyes glare back at Puna Tani, warning eyes, fathers eyes. And even as they fade he sees the flash of something speeding past mere inches from where he had been.
> Tatiki coming up against the shaman also sees the flash of movement that seems to have been sourced ahead and to the left in the foliage.




_Thank you, beastlord of my father, for your warning..._ Puna Tani thinks to himself as he regains his breath. The shaman crouches and grips the handle of his war club, looking for more signs of attack.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

Seeing the others move, Tu-Ru grabs his club and sprints after them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2004)

Tatiki stares into the darkness that coufounds even his faerie eyes. Puna Tani? What is happening? Is it spirits? He asks with fear in his voice.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 28, 2004)

Lani continues until she sees something suspicious, or their companions.


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wai runs after the sprite, trying to keep the creature in sight as he crashes through the undergrowth.

As he runs, he shouts "Puna Tani! Tatiki! If you're out there, don't do anything hostile! We're among friends!"

After shouting, Wai tucks his head down and puts on another burst of speed, his lungs already burning as he chases the creature.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 30, 2004)

The shadows thicken and gather in around you as you cast about and you can see nothing as your eyes try to adjust.

Forthwith the potbellied sprite barrels down through a thicket of fern fronds thick and green and calls out in some unknown tongue. Lani close behind him follows to see Puna Tani and Tatiki standing a few feet ahead casting about with weapons drawn.

The others are not far behind...


----------



## Mirth (Jan 31, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki stares into the darkness that coufounds even his faerie eyes. "Puna Tani? What is happening? Is it spirits?" He asks with fear in his voice.




"Quiet... I'm not sure, but the spirits have warned me to be wary," Puna Tani replies as he tries in vain to spot anything in the shadows.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 2, 2004)

As Lani emerges into the view of Puna Tani and Tatiki she sees that the potbellied spirte is preparing to cast some spell, Tu-Ru is not far behind her having overtaken Wai as they moved past the outer edge of the haze-barrier.

The sun is gone from the sky now casting deep shadows throughthe gorge Puna Tani concentrates and with spirit-eyes sees the sprites and mortals moving about, a few spirits lingering in the undergrowth, and in the distance the shadows. 

Then in the shadow to his left he sees a deeper darkness - something moves...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2004)

Tatiki stands with Puna Tani not seeing through the fog and grips his sharktooth staff tight.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 4, 2004)

Lani stops abruptly and looks around. "What's going on?" She looks automatically to Wai, hoping he can once again interpret the sprite's actions. Her hand goes to her dagger in response to Tatiki and Puna Tani.


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 4, 2004)

Wai is totally out of breath by the time he catches up to Lani and Tu-Ru.

Leaning on the large O'Punga, he tells the sprite "Those are our friends over there. Those two!" He points to Tatiki and Puna Tani.

Watching the movements of the sprite carefully, Wai tries to deduce what spell he is casting.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 6, 2004)

"I can see our friends and they are not alone," Puna Tani whispers to Tatiki as his vision clears. "The danger I sense is not from them, however. It is there!" The shaman hisses and points to his left, readying his war club.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 8, 2004)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> Watching the movements of the sprite carefully, Wai tries to deduce what spell he is casting.




The hero Kahukura was famed for the many magics he pioneered  and when he died he was elevated to divine status as the 'Guardian Rainbow', for his spells such as Colour Spray had often involved the power of the rainbow. Sensing the use of one of the spells he had created the younger atua gazed down and frowned...

Wai could see that the spell was powerful indeed, far beyond any he had learnt or seen in effect before, and its wording and gestures had the hint of Kahukura about them.

But it was not the sprite which would hold the attention of those about, "Druid, Shaman move forward now!" the potbellied Sprite demands "run!"

And even as it speaks the first bright red flash of the barrier it conjured illuminates the scene - three humanoid figures collapse forward from where Puna Tani indicated, humanoid in form but seemingly composed of shadows, they are disorientated by the flashing orange glow but fight to regain their footing

Behind Puna Tani and Tatiki, now beyond the wall, a greater more terrible darkness is seen looming. 

"We are too late!" the potbellied Sprite growls "the Darkness has emerged -Run!"

and as to the shadows....


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 8, 2004)

Lani looks back and forth between the visions, the sprite, and Wai, becoming more upset as the moments pass. She waits for someone to tell her what to do, and grips her dagger tightly, though she has a feeling it will do her little good.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2004)

Tatiki runs to the rest of the group and turns to guard against the darkness.


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 8, 2004)

Wai calls forth a defensive _Shield_ around himself and prepares mentally for battle or flight.

"I wouldn't be as worried if I didn't know just how powerful the spell the sprite was... it was a major casting. And he's still worried."

Wai frowns "I don't know if we should run or fight, but I know this just ISN'T good."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 10, 2004)

"Kahukura keep the barrier strong till dawn!" the potbellied Sprite murmurs as the group assembles around about 

"We must withdraw into the circle" the Sprite instructs "the Darkness will withdraw at dawn if we can keep it -!" 

As the sprite speaks the first of the three Shadow forms rises up and throws something towards *you* 

With a jerk the Sprite goes rigid its eyes wide and pained.

The Shadow continues forward towards you, the other two rising up behind it...


----------



## Mirth (Feb 11, 2004)

_Beastlord, give me strength and purpose in this task,_ Puna Tani calls upon the might of the atua and steps forward to repel the advancing shadows. "Begone, evil incarnate! I banish you from this place!" The shaman stands proudly, his confidence evident in his defiant posture as he raises his warclub and tries to _turn_ the _spirits._

_OOC: Did anyone save the Shaman class info from the Dusk website? It apparently isn't there anymore and I didn't copy it. DOH!_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2004)

Tatiki stands with his friends and says aloud a prayer to Kahukura. He repeats the prayer over and over until it's a chant.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

Tu-Ru raises his club menacingly at the shadow.


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 12, 2004)

Watching the sprite twitch in pain, Wai is nearly overcome by his fear.

"Tane, give us strength," Wai mutters to himself. Then, to his friends, "I've no idea what we should do, but this might hurt the shadows..."

Wai begins muttering the words to one of his spells and two white darts that look like miniature bolts of lightning leap from his hands and streak towards the first of the dark forms.

(OOC: I cast _Magic Missile_ on the darkness.  )


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> (OOC: I cast _Magic Missile_ on the darkness.  )




(OOC: Is there any mountain dew? )


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 13, 2004)

"Begone, evil incarnate! I banish you from this place!" The shaman stands proudly, his confidence evident in his defiant posture as he raises his warclub and tries to _turn_ the _spirits._

Puna Tani feels the burning of the wound upon his cheek as his call, bolstered by Tatiki's pray is heard. The lead shadow is physically repulsed from his presence flailing as Wai's lightning missile hits its mark before the form can retreat into the darkness and shadows of the undergrowth. 

The second Shadow continues foward, its eye sockets empty, its scream silent, you can feel the palpable despair in its wake. Its attention is swayed from the sprite now to the more immediate threats, Puna Tani and Wai!

The third of the shadows spreads its arms wide and silently drops its whole body forward towards the ground. It does not stop, Puna Tani and Lani both see it dissapear as it subsides into the very soil!.

Tu-Ru stands forth his weapon ready, strongest of the bunch a sure feast for those who dare. 

And of Lani?...

Init Order *Puna Tani, Shadows, Lani, Tu-Ru, Tatiki, Wai*



> _OOC: Did anyone save the Shaman class info from the Dusk website? It apparently isn't there anymore and I didn't copy it. DOH!_




I emailed a PhP of the class abilities to you - we may need to reconstruct anything missing from memory!!


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I emailed a PhP of the class abilities to you - we may need to reconstruct anything missing from memory!!




_OOC: Thanks. I got the PHP file to work finally, but I can't get any of the charts to come up, which means I don't know what he will have access to when we level up. Other than that, I've got the rest. Also, I looked back through the whole thread and apparently all Puna Tani has cast so far is Speak with Animals and some healing on Tatiki and himself (not sure how many spells were used there). I'll assume for the moment that he has at least one more 2nd level spell left to cast..._

As the shadow advances, Puna Tani calls upon the blood of the nanakia that has mixed with his own to infuse his warclub with the beast's ferocity (_Magic Weapon_) before attacking the dark presence directly.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 16, 2004)

Kahukura watched with concern as the Darkness beyond the barrier rose up to strike against the wall. As the wall blazed first yellow and then green a portion of the Darkness seeped in before being closed out once more, the Mana of the Sprites spell was holding despite the relentless challenge. 

Within the barrier the mortals stood before the attack of the shadows. One thrown back by the Shamans power now bathed in the darkness that seeped in from beyond, healing it invigorating it

The second still rushed forward to where the Shaman and the scorcerer each stood whilst the third had disappeared into the ground itself and who knew where it might emerge 

It was a full night til dawn, would the barrier hold?


----------



## Mirth (Feb 16, 2004)

As the menacing shadow advances, Puna Tani recalls the words of the sprite that arrived with his companions, "We must withdraw into the circle, the Darkness will withdraw at dawn..."

Having second thoughts about his ability to overcome this new foe, the shaman moves towards the others and the protection of the circle.


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 16, 2004)

Wai backs away from the oncoming shadow, putting as much distance between himself and Puna Tani as he can.

"Draw them away from the sprite, Puna Tani! They seem most interested in us, maybe we can distract them."

Wai then changes his speech to a rumbling cant and summons another pair of magical darts that strike at the closest creature.

"I can't keep that up much longer!"

(OOC: Magic Missile on the closest shadow after a 30' move away from Puna Tani and the sprite. IIRC, I have one more first level spell left today.)


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 17, 2004)

[Sorry, hectic week at work last week. I didn't get online at all until today.]

Lani has *no* idea what to do, especially since magic seems to be the only thing that hurts the creatures, or drives them away. She kneels by the sprite and tries to assess its injuries. For comfort's sake, she keeps a firm hold of her dagger.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2004)

Tatiki having used most of his magics will follow the group back to where they came from. Can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 17, 2004)

*Puna Tani* is soon back near where Lani leans down to attend to the potbellied sprite. *Lani* attends to the sprite, but can not find any sign of injury, nonetheless the sprite is unresponsive seemingly paralysed.

*Tu-Ru* standing off to the side feels a surge in the ground beneath his feet and the a stinging cold as the thrid shadow rises up through his legs, draining them before righting itself so the O'Punga comes face to face with the emptiness of despair! 

*Tatiki* moves to join the others whilst *Wai* lets forth a pair of tiny lightning bolts towards the second shadow that is almost upon him, luckily they are enough to drive the creature back towards the barrier and the first shadow.

Beneath the indigo glow of the sprites barrier the two shadows merge becoming one whilst the Darkness beyond slithers and pushes trying to find and opening for it to enter

*A Map*
 Darkness beyond the barrier
**************************Rainbow Barrier
45ft............. S1.2 (merged).......
40 ....................................... 
35   .....................................     
30 ..........................T...........
25  ......................................                       
20 ........W............. P.............
15 ......................... L.Sp........
10 .............S3Tu...................
5ft  ....................................... 
************************The Sprites Circle of Protection

P =Puna Tani, S=Shadows 1.2 & 3, L=Lani, Tu=Tu-Ru, T=Tatiki, W=Wai, Sp=Sprite (ignore the dots ..........)


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 18, 2004)

Wai sees the figures of two of the shadows merging together and seeming to gather strength from the darkness beyond the shining wall.

With a frown, Wai says "I don't think that's a good thing for us. We need to fall back into the circle. Maybe you guys can carry the sprite beyond the circle?"

Wai matches action to his words, falling back towards the circle even as he speaks. Stopping just shy of the barrier, he exhausts himself with yet another pair of magical darts.

They arc over and around Tu-Ru's large form to strike the shadow that attacked him. 

_Maybe *that* will convince the shadow to flee_, Wai thinks to himself.

(OOC: Wai moves straight down to the edge of the circle -- the line marked as "5ft" -- and then casts his last _Magic Missile_ on S3.)


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 18, 2004)

Lani had the same thought [thanks for the map; it clarified things for me] and attempts to lift the sprite. She then moves back toward the barrier.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 19, 2004)

Puna Tani looks at Lani and the sprite, ready to help them move back to the circle when he hears the unearthly sounds of the third shadow's attack on Tu-Ru. Quickly, the shaman runs to defend the O'Punga before the foul creature takes him. _OOC: Power Attack_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2004)

ooc: Thanks for the map. much clearer.

ic: Tatiki runs for the center of th circle. but on the way he will charge the shadow attacking Tu-Ru.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 23, 2004)

Breaking from his place next to Lani Puna Tani spins and strikes forth against the shadow assaulting Tu-Ru, Tatiki begins his charge and Wai casts the remnant of his magic in aid of the O'Punga.

Lani picks up the sprite ith ease, it is virtually weightless, 

The merged shadows begin their transformation whilst the Darkness beyond continues to push against the golden barrier

The shadow before Tu-Ru looks deep into his eyes ready to strike again...


 (ooc _*Bump to allow Tu-Ru to react*_)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

The large O'Punga swings his large club at the shadow, not quite sure what to do. [Greatclub (Large, +8, 1d10+7, 20/x2, Bludgeoning)]


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 24, 2004)

"Tu-Ru! Get away from the shadow! We have to get back inside the protected area. I'll try to slow it down."

Wai prepares to unleash the few scraps of magic he has left.

(OOC: Ready an action to cast _Ray of Frost_ on the shadow threatening Tu-Ru when/if he moves.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2004)

Tu-Ru please hurry up! We need to get to safety! Tatiki yelled as he passed the O'punga. He wished he had a companion on land like he has one in the sea. He missed the comfort of Mou.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 25, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> The large O'Punga swings his large club at the shadow, not quite sure what to do. [Greatclub (Large, +8, 1d10+7, 20/x2, Bludgeoning)]




Despite the strength drained in the shadows attack *Tu-Ru* is still a formidable fighter and his strike is powerful indeed. Initially  the blow is absorbed, the great club passing through the shadowy form the the mana of the mornings _blessing_ still holds empowering the O'punga's arm and weapon so that the shadow is staggered backward.

*Puna Tani* rushes in but misses as the shadow flees Tu-Ru's own savage strike, the magic bolts from *Wai* also go astray striking the ground beyond but there is enough of a gap between the O'Punga and the shadow for Tu-Ru to make an unhindered withdrawal back towards where *Tatiki* and *Lani* are now moving to join Wai and from there hopefully enter the safe haven of the Sprites circle. Lani carries the near weightless potbellied Sprite in her arms

Behind you all unseen beneath the still firm rainbow barrier , the merged shadows have transformed and now the as yet incomplete form of some savage shadow beast stalks forward


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

Tu-Ru heads back toward the Sprite's circle with the others.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 26, 2004)

Lani continues backwards, hugging the sprite to her.


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 26, 2004)

Wai incants briefly and shoots yet another small blast of cold at the shadow nearest to his friends before stepping backwards into the sprite's circle of protection.

"Whew...  I sure hope that holds them out until morning. I'm exhausted!" Wai then goes over to see if Lani needs any help with the sprite.

(OOC: Yet another Ray of Frost, at the nearest shadow. Then step into the circle.)


----------



## Mirth (Feb 29, 2004)

Puna Tani fights defensively trying to keep the shadows occupied until the rest of his friends can get behind the barrier. Once he is sure they are safe, the shaman tries to move into the circle as well...

_OOC: I'm back. I took a little break from the boards._


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 2, 2004)

With Puna Tani and Wai taking the rearguard the others are able to retreat and quickly make it back across into the haze of the Sprites circle.

The Shadow that attacked Tu-Ru has been forced back and down by the barrage of strikes and spells set against it, the mana of the companions is strong and the blessings of the morning yet hold.

But even though the shadow alone is not a threat, the creature now moving to collect it is a definate horror. As you watch it leaps forward and the third shadow is drawn towards it merging itself into the form

The shape grows before you, solidifying into the form of a gigantic dog it stands confused as the three shadows integrate into a single form but soon,  fang toothed maw open wide, it turns its great head to look at *you*...

 (ooc_sorry for the delay - been an interesting few days!_)


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 3, 2004)

"You know, I hate to state the painfully obvious... But I *really* don't like the look of that. Anybody have any ideas?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2004)

At least there is only one of them now. We need to trust in the protections of the rainbow light and have faith in Kahukura. Tatiki says and resumes the chant.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 3, 2004)

Lani sets the sprite down carefully, and stands. "Is there anything I can do?" she asks.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 4, 2004)

"We must try to last until the morning. The sprite was very clear on that," Puna Tani says as he begins an incantation. "I will reach out to what spirits I can for help, but the cost may be great. In the meantime, see if you can revive the little one. If I fall, be prepared to make your stand." Shutting his eyes, the shaman finishes his summoning, Great beastlord, I spilled my blood to save yours. Now I ask that that blooddebt be repaid. Puna Tani exhales slowly and waits for the spirit to answer. 

_OOC: Casting *Summon Monster II*_


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 6, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Shutting his eyes, the shaman finishes his summoning, Great beastlord, I spilled my blood to save yours. Now I ask that that blooddebt be repaid. Puna Tani exhales slowly and waits for the spirit to answer.





The wound on Puna Tani's cheek burns once again and Puna Tani tajkes it as a sign.

However its is not the spirit that answers first but the shadow beast before him. Turning its massive bulk to face you the creature lets out a savage bark that sends a shiver of fear through your body - and then it prepares to pounce...

(ooc _every body Will save DC 13, those who succeed can act, failure means you panic.  Everyone except Puna Tani is within the Sprites circle, Wai is the closest to its edge. Puna Tani is about to have the beast pounce on him and as yet no monster has appeared_  )


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 6, 2004)

The sound of the beast's cry rolls over Wai and he trembles. Reaching within, though, he finds the strength to stand firm. 

"Puna Tani! Get in here!" Wai cries.

Then he begins to incant once more.

(OOC: 10 + 4 = 14, saved, barely.  Wai casts yet another Ray of Frost at this new threat.)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 6, 2004)

Lani shrieks as the creature barks and then throws herself backwards, away from it. If she can get out of the circle (i.e., there's no protective restraint), she will do so in order to get as far away from the creature as possible.

[Will save: 11]


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 7, 2004)

Lani finds no resistance as she attempts to flee (the Sprites magic is designed to keep things out, not lock things in) and is soon pushing her way head long through the foliage her eyes wide with fear ...

Wai's spell strikes the creature which looks up to where the attack originated but easily shrugs it off. Nonetheless its pounce is delayed giving Puna Tani a small reprieve...

_ooc I have access!_


----------



## Mirth (Mar 8, 2004)

_OOC: Will save 12+4=16_

Puna Tani stares at the beast in defiance as it lets loose its roar, drawing strength from the burning scar on his cheek. Hearing Wai's warning, he shaman decides to err on the side of caution and retreat behind the barrier. As he does so, her sees Lani fleeing from the shadow. "Wait!" he calls and runs after her calling on the spirits to calm her fears... _casting *Remove Fear* if he can._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2004)

Will save for Tatiki: 8+5=13

Tatiki charges forward attempting to slash into the shadow dog with his Jade Dagger.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 11, 2004)

*Puna Tani* makes it back into the circle even as Lani bolts and Tatiki charges forward his jade dagger gleaming brightly in his hand.

*Tatiki's * jade is powerful and embeds itself in the shadowy flesh tearing the beast which turns to retaliate. Its bite does not connect but its head does strike against your arm and shoulder knocking you off step - its touch stings as if draining your flesh of warmth 

*Lani * does not hear Puna Tani as her mind clouds over with panic, she pushes through the foliage, fortunately still within the protection of the sprites barrier and Puna Tani must give chase.

Finally he sees that he must trip her to make her stop and so moving up he is able to grab her making her scream and struggle as you try to cast the calming spell


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 12, 2004)

Lani kicks as Puna Tani restrains her. "Let me go, Puna Tani! Let me go!" she screams. She does her best to move farther away, even with him holding her back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2004)

So Cold! Tatiki cries and slashes at the beast again. Puna Tani! Wake UP!


----------



## Mirth (Mar 13, 2004)

_OOC: I'll be out of town til Tuesday. I'll post ASAP after I get back._


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 13, 2004)

Unsure of what to do since the cold magic he has left doesn't seem to harm the creature, Wai stands uncertainly for a minute before making a decision.

He then turns and goes deeper into the sprite's circle of protection, trying to help Puna Tani restrain Lani long enough for her to calm down.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

Will save for Tu-Ru: 2+1=3

Tu-Ru takes off at a run, frightened out of his skin...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 15, 2004)

The unnatural wail of the shadow beasts yelping is enough to shake the resolve of the O'Punga who turns to flee along much the same path as Lani followed.

It is not long then before he sees ahead the scene of *Lani* and *Puna Tani* struggling upon the ground, Lani's eyes wide with panic and the shaman desperate to calm her down. *Wai* is alongside also between the struggling pair and *Tu-Ru * close behind him.

*Tatiki* alone stands against the beast now the jade dagger glowing warm in his hand as he once more strikes at the beast driving it back a step.
The beasts attempts to retaliate striking with its claws but its slash goes wide and Tatiki easily avoids it.

To the left of Tatiki and the beast, unnoticed, a rustling is heard in the foliage...


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Lani continues to kick and scream, making less sense as time passes. Her eyes are wide and frantic as she looks back toward the beast.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

Tatiki continues to slash at the shadow monster. In the name of Kahukura and all my ancestors you will not come any further!


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 17, 2004)

Wai turns from where he is trying to help Puna Tani as he sees Tu-Ru rushing towards him. "Great, Tu-Ru, give us a hand here..."

As he looks closer at the O'Punga, Wai realizes he isn't coming to help, but running from the creature. "Aw, no, not you too!" Wai steps away from his other friends and tries to tackle his friend's muscular form.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 17, 2004)

_Spirits calm the fear and ease the mind..._ Puna chants softly as he holds onto the screaming, kicking Lani _(OOC: Remove Fear)_. Out of the corner of his eye, the shaman watches as Wai tries to tackle the massive O'Punga, knowing that he will need the spirits' help next.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2004)

*Puna Tani & Lani* 

The Shaman struggles to hold Lani down and chant the _call to calm_ at the same time, but her flailing is such that he stumbles over the words breaking his _concentration_ and the rhythm of the spell. He must try again from the beginning! 

*Wai & Tu-Ru*

Wai is also not so lucky in tackling the panicked O'Punga. Though he manges to grab his friends muscled leg it is to little avail. Tu-Ru continues running dragging the scrocerer (with arms wrapped around Tu-Ru's thigh, legs failing out behind him) along for the ride - Wai can either hold on and hope or simply let go! 

*Tatiki & the Shadow Beast*
Back alone against the beast Tatiki again attempts to keep the shadow back but his slash goes wide and that is the opening the beasts takes advantage of. Pouncing in Tatiki screams as icy fangs bite down upon his shoulder and he is knocked into the ground. Combining with the earlier wounds from the Vine Tatiki, struggles as the warmth is drained from his body, knowing that *he is near collapse*.

Beyond the barrier the Darkness rises triumphantly and it is then looking up through the gathering darkness that the druid sees a strange figure emerge from the undergrowth - it is Puna Tani's creature, the strange bird the pair saved from the vine but its eyes ablaze with supernatural light.

Rushing forward the *nanakia* leaps in, its hind talons ripping into the shadow beasts hide, knocking it sideways, enough for Tatiki to rise.

Alone within its circle the pot-bellied sprite still lies stunned where he was left...

(ooc _the Nanakia is Puna Tani's summoned monster - empowered by Tatiki's prayer to Kahukura_ - so Puna Tani I'll let you describe its actions. and Tatiki your HP are very low atm...)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 18, 2004)

Lani tries to free herself of Puna Tani's grasp. [This is fun.Sorry I'm giving your character such a hard time, Mirth.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

Tu-Ru is oblivious to the fact that someone is hanging on to his leg. THe large O'Punga just keeps right on running.

"Aaaaahhhhhhhhh!"


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 19, 2004)

Wai spits out a mouthful of dirt as he clings to the O'Punga's legs.

_Not my smartest decision_, Wai thinks wryly to himself. Trying to shield his face behind the huge leg he clutches as he is dragged through the underbrush, Wai seeks an opening that might allow him to at least slow his friend down.

Seeing a sapling in his path, Wai takes the opportunity. Bracing his legs as best he can, he once again attempts to stop the much larger Tu-Ru.

[OOC: Hanging on, continuing to try and slow/stop Tu-Ru. Heh... like THAT is a likely outcome!]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2004)

After being kicked in the face by Lani, Puna Tani breathes deeply and prepares to chant again when he feels a burning rage surge through him.

I have come, little one. Don't make me regret it. The voice of the nanakia shouts in his mind and is echoed in his ears by the screams of his friend Tatiki, as the shadow ravages him.

Dropping Lani, Puna Tani calls back to the nanakia, Defeat the Shadow so that I may save my friend! And the shaman rushes forward to Tatiki's side, calling "Wai! Wai! Wai!" as he runs.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

Lani, no longer restrained, stops screaming. The fear in her eyes is still present, though, and she clambers to her feet and starts to run away again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 21, 2004)

Tatiki slashes again. He is sure that is he were to run the creature would kill him outright and then be free to kill the others so he will wound it as hbest he can with what little life he still has. Then he sees the nanakia. Thank you ancestors! My life may be saved after all.


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 22, 2004)

Wai, hearing Puna Tani yelling his name, lets go of Tu-Ru's legs.

Clamboring to his feet, he looks up to see the Shaman running towards Tatiki and the shadow creature.

Unsure of what he can do against such a creature of darkness, Wai still begins running towards his friends... the crashing in the undergrowth behind him reminding him that two MORE of his friends are still running heedlessly away.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 24, 2004)

The Nanakia keeps ripping into the shadow obviously striking with more than its natural claws as the shadow beast stumbles back at the fury of its attack. 

*Puna Tani* is able to get to the exhausted and injured *Tatiki* easily, the two unnatural monsters battling but a few feet from the pair. He reaches down to the Druid as the shadow beast swings its mighty head a savage yelp isuuing forth as it snaps at the Nanakia and manages to force the summoned 'bird' to the ground...

*Wai * is at the edge of the Spirtes circle now, having rolled heavily when he let go of Tu-Ru's thigh. The impact was enough to wind him for a few seconds but he remains essentially unhurt and rises and runs back to aid Puna Tani and Tatiki against the beast (_Puna Tani and Tatiki (10 ft away) are between you and the two beasts (15 ft away)_)

As for *Tu-Ru and Lani * their breathing is starting to settle from  the hieghts of panic back into rationality, they continue to run but now woith less urgency than before

(_ooc make a Will save DC 10 to see if the Panic breaks and you again becoem rational_)


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 24, 2004)

Wai circles the fight, unwilling to get too close, and looks for an opportunity to use his last spell of the day.

(OOC: While staying in the circle if possible, move around to where I have an unblocked line of effect to the creature and toss off my last _Ray of Frost_.)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

Will save for Tu-Ru: 9+1=10

Tu-Ru slows down his running, wondering what he was so frightened about.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 25, 2004)

Lani slows her headlong flight and looks around herself in consternation. She shakes her head as if to clear it, then turns and heads back the way she came. [Will save: 16]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2004)

"May the spirits heal your pain," Puna Tani whispers to Tatiki as he touches his friend briefly _(OOC: Cure Moderate Wounds)_ before turning his attention back to the battle between the nanakia and the shadow beast.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 29, 2004)

The Darkness beyond the golden wall rises and again smashes against the Kahukura' barrier showing its frustration at being denied entry as its beasts lunges forward to crush the Nanakia in its dark jaws.

*Puna Tani* attends to *Tatiki* allowing the spirits to channel strength into the druids body. Tatiki can feel the aching tension of his body ease and his blood rise to warm him,

Looking up Puna Tani sees the Shadow beast bite down into the nanakia's shoulder causing the 'bird;' to scream as it twists and flails, trying to slash at the beasts head

*Wai * can see the Shadow beasts head outlined like a target as it lunges forward - if he is to strike it now is the time!  

Back within the spirites circle *Lani and Tu-Ru * now cross paths as they return towards the others, their panic having abated

the moon has reached its zenith and the pot bellied sprite is nowhere to be seen...


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 29, 2004)

As Wai sees the creature's head with the empty sky behind it, he fires off his last burst of magical energy. 

With a reluctant gesture, he draws his spear from where he had lashed it to his pack, unsure whether the obsidian blade could even harm such a creature of magic.

(OOC: Last _Ray of Frost_ at the creature, then draw Shortspear.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2004)

Tatiki groans as the blood rushes to fill his body. He had almost welcomed death at that point if for no reason other than the lack of pain. He looks at his spiritual brother and smiles Thank you Tani. Now we have a beast to finish. The young druid picks himself up and raises his dagger up over his head. Come for me now darkling! I have no fear of you!


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki groans as the blood rushes to fill his body. He had almost welcomed death at that point if for no reason other than the lack of pain. He looks at his spiritual brother and smiles Thank you Tani. Now we have a beast to finish.




"Aye, Brother!" Puna Tani says and charges with Tatiki towards the shadow beast, his father's warclub raised high above his head.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 30, 2004)

Lani looks at the others uncertainly. She picks up her halfspear where she had dropped it and hefts it as if testing its weight. She moves haltingly toward the shadow creature but stops short before coming in its reach. _The barrier will hold it,_ she says to herself, _won't it?_


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 2, 2004)

The nanakia struggles to escape the Shadows beasts jaws and only succeeds when the creature is distracted by Wai's ray striking against its head. The creature stumbles back shaking its mighty head the combined attacks of Tatiki and the Nanakia have taken there toll.

Puna Tani's attack goes wide as he comes up against the creature but it cannot respond because on its others side Tatiki again manages to plunge his dagger into the beast.

The Darkness beyond the Rainbow wall swirls and rises as its creature begins to go down

Behind Lani and Wai stand ready to move and Tu-Ru is still concealed in the foliage...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 2, 2004)

Tatiki looks at the beast go down and for just a moment he hears the sound of his ancestors' clapping. Now Brother. Let's get behind the circle and into the safety of the little sprites protective weave. As hurt and scared as he is, he will not wait for Puna Tani to move with him.


----------



## wolff96 (Apr 2, 2004)

Wai lets out a cheer as the creature falls to the ground. 

Watching the darkness swirl outside the rainbow barrier, though, a sense of unease rapidly replaces his elation. "Tatiki! Puna Tani! Great job! Now get in here, before the barrier fails or the darkness tries something else."

Wai beckons his friends forward, into the circle.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 6, 2004)

The creature staggers back once more before dropping to the ground, its shadow form dissapate across the ground fading into the darkness, the nanakia slinks away into the undergrowth and our heroes gather their thoughts and move back into the Sprites circle. 
Within the Sprites circle the night is calm and the moon only slightly past its zenith, the pot bellied sprite is nowhere to be seen. The Rainbow Barrier seems to quiver and then reblaze as if being maintained by some third unseen presence. 

The aftermath of battle is always strange but the ancestors have been with you this day...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 7, 2004)

Tatiki laugs and falls to the ground sleeping almost instantly. in the morning he will call up the power to heal himself and then find food for everyone.

ooc: at work now will get new spell load asap.


----------



## wolff96 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wai laughs aloud in relief. He chuckles again when he sees Tatiki flop to the ground.

Running over to Puna Tani, he gleefully pumps the shaman's hand before spinning around and sweeping Lani up into a huge hug. He spins around with her diminuitive form still clutched tightly and shouts, "We did it!" 

Then he lets go of her, looking slightly sheepish, and takes a couple of steps back. He swipes a hand across his eyes, trying to wipe away the fatigue that threatens to swamp him as the adrenaline of combat fades. "I'll be back -- I'm going to go find Tu-Ru. I hope he didn't run off too far."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 7, 2004)

Lani smiles at the others, particularly at their exuberance, and nods to Wai. "I'll wait for you here." She finds a comfortable spot and settles in to keep a watch until they return.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 15, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Lani smiles at the others, particularly at their exuberance, and nods to Wai. "I'll wait for you here." She finds a comfortable spot and settles in to keep a watch until they return.




The winds blow down over the island wafting the scent of the mountains down into the shadowed valleys. The rising tide moves the waka at there moorings causing them to *bump* into each other before resettling upon the sand.

The early morning moon shines down upon the village of Takanui where a few dogs growl and the sentries at there posts, the young mothers with their babes and the coupling of lovers is the only movement.

Higher up in the hills between Takanui and Waihoro the darkness hangs thick and deep over the Cut, aseeping darkness that rises from the ground itself to meld into the night. A rainbow blaze strikes across the gorge casting its hues upon the ragged figures still gathered there....

(ooc _anybody there?)_


----------



## wolff96 (Apr 15, 2004)

Wai continues to look for Tu-Ru, hoping to calm his magically frightened friend.

(OOC: Still here. )


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 15, 2004)

From her position on the ground, Lani stretches, realizing suddenly how tired she is. [Still here. ]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*



			
				wolff96 said:
			
		

> Wai continues to look for Tu-Ru, hoping to calm his magically frightened friend.




As Wai searches, the large O'Punga suddenly jumps from behind a rather large bush, startling the Tangata for a moment. Tu-Ru has a wry grin on his face.

"Ha ha ha! Tu-Ru scare Wai-Tu-Mata, no? Big black thing scare Tu-Ru. Tu-Ru better now. We go find others? Is big black thing dead yet?"


----------



## Mirth (Apr 16, 2004)

After the moment passes and Puna Tani realizes that their enemy is gone, he turns to the others, "Brothers and sister! Let us give thanks to the spirits for their benevolence, for without their help we would never have survived. Respect and reverence first, jubilation and joy forever after."  

With that, the shaman begins an ancient battle chant, one of the first taught to him by his father. After a few acapella bars to kick off the ritual, he also starts to dance, as is tribal custom, waiting for the others to join him.

_OOC: Sorry for the disappearance. I'm back._


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

Lani climbs to her feet. She does not know the words but soon catches the rhythm and hums along with it. After a few measures, her body moves almost of its own volition and joins the dance with Puna Tani. _Strange,_ she thinks in a detached manner. _I do not know if these gods are mine by birth, but I feel attached nonetheless._ Then the dance and the chant overtake her, and she has time for but one more thought: _Blessed Tangaroa, I give thanks for our survival!_


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2004)

The words of the dance rise up into the night sky and the stars above blaze more brightly as spirits of the air invisibly join the rhythm. The atua are pleased for they have not been forgotten, Lord Tangaroa is becalmed, Lord Tane rests and their junior Kahukura strengthens the barrier that the Darkness can not penetrate.

The dance continues until the companions turn their thoughts to sleep. By sunrise the Darkness has faded away to nothing, the barrier has held and all is well. The sun is bright in the sky by the time the exhausted heroes rise a few aches linger but most are  generally replensihed... 

(_ooc everyone gains a level  and prepare for a new day._..)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

The large O'Punga yawns as he awakens. He stands and stretches. Then he looks around for his club. Upon finding it he grabs it up and sees what the others are doing.

"Me haves bad dream! Big black monster scare Tu-Ru."


----------



## wolff96 (Apr 21, 2004)

"I have news for you, Tu-Ru... that wasn't a dream. That was one nasty creature."

Wai stretches luxuriously, enjoying the morning sun on his face. 

"You know, I wasn't sure about this whole expedition. I was worried we wouldn't be able to accomplish our duty. But after last night, I think we can do it." Wai looks around, trying to judge the expressions on his friend's faces.

"Whatever the case may be, we should get an early start today... Does anyone know how much farther it is?"


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 22, 2004)

Lani rises and stretches lazily. "I do not know . . . I am just glad we all survived the night!" She shivers in the sunlight and looks about her, as if expecting a shadow beast or a sprite to appear.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2004)

Tatiki raises and looks around wipeing sleep from his aquamarine eyes. He was safe. The gods and the island had protected him. He had hunted a thing of shadow and magic and survived. He walks to a bit of a space away from the others and begins his morning ritual. When he is done praying he returns to the others and sits next to Lani I'm glad to see we all made it through last night. Has anyone seens our protectors? He says.

(begging the DM's Favor. I could really use an animal companion for Tatiki on land. May I have 2 companions? a boar for land and Mou for water?)


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 23, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> (begging the DM's Favor. I could really use an animal companion for Tatiki on land. May I have 2 companions? a boar for land and Mou for water?)




As the companions rise the day brightens, a gentle breeze blows belying the tense drama of the night. The Darkness, the rainbow barrier and the haze are gone. A pair of dragonflies rise from the foliage and dart away, the day seems normal - for now....

_But the spirits are watching, the sensitive amongst you can feel that quite distinctly - ancestors, totems and other curious atua. Tamapuaka is amongst them his tusk gleam as he grins, his snout twitches and the bristles on his neck rise as a scheme forms in his mind_

ooc we'll see - I'll work on it for you okay

everyone talk amongst yourselves and let me know what you want to do


----------



## Mirth (Apr 23, 2004)

_OOC: I have a little problem. I can't open all of the php file that Michael Morris sent you with the Shaman stats. I can get the text, but not the tables and that includes all of the level increase info, like saves and abilities and spells, etc. Can you obtain that information?_


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2004)

"No," Lani replies to Tatiki's question. "But let's get moving. I'd like to be out of here by nightfall."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 27, 2004)

The Spirtes seem to have faded away with the morning mist and are not seen again. The Cut stands wide open, darker than the surrounding day from the shadows cast by the tall overhanging walls. It would not be difficult to scramble over the rubble strewn about the entrance or the foliage that hangs down from its sides. 
However there is always the possibility of going back and climbing out of the gorge or even following the path scouted by Tatiki and Puna Tani the day before. 

Looking up Tatiki senses the approach of rain...

(_ooc Mirth I have the lst of class abilities however the advancement tables and spells known we will need to reconstruct from scratch - not too much of a problem and I'll get to work on it_)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 28, 2004)

I think last night was all we need to experience in order to say the Cut is not the place for us. I say we try to climb the cliff. Tatiki says looking for handholds.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2004)

Lani nods once before attempting to ascend. [Climb +2]


----------



## wolff96 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Wai*

"Er...," begins Wai while looking at the tumbled rock. "I don't mind taking that path, but we should probably be careful. I'm... uh, not that great a climber."

Wai pulls his pack from his shoulder and fishes out a long length of rope. "If someone could secure this higher up, that would help. With nothing to hold onto, though, I'll probably slow everyone else down."

(OOC: Updated character profile for level 4. Does anyone know why I'm not getting e-mail notifications anymore?)


----------



## Mirth (Apr 30, 2004)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> "Er...," begins Wai while looking at the tumbled rock. "I don't mind taking that path, but we should probably be careful. I'm... uh, not that great a climber."
> 
> Wai pulls his pack from his shoulder and fishes out a long length of rope. "If someone could secure this higher up, that would help. With nothing to hold onto, though, I'll probably slow everyone else down."




"Don't worry about slowing us down," Puna Tani says as he helps with the rope as much as he can, "I'm not a climber by nature either. But I agree that the path is probably our best chance..."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 30, 2004)

*Lani*

[No one gets email notification. There's been a big server slow-down issue. Check Meta.] If Lani thinks she could climb and help with the rope, she will.


----------



## Tonguez (May 6, 2004)

Calling upon his natural affinity with the land Tatiki finds that he is able to scale the 20 ft cliff with suprising skill, bypassing the patches of loose soil and dew moist stone to eventually emerge out of the gorge and back onto the path. Tu-Ru and Puna Tani follow close after the _druid_, Tu-Ru using his natural strength to form holds where none existed before and Puna Tani following close behind.

Below them though Lani and Wai are no so well off. Even with the rope dangling to assist Wai feels the ache across his shoulders as he attempts to haul himself up, no doubt the pains of the former day still lingering. He has not gone far off the ground when he sees Lani scaling the wall above him slip as a clump of soil comes loose beneath her feet ...

(_ooc Lani Reflex save DC 25 to catch yourself before falling the 10ft to the ground  
if Lani does fall Wai has a chance to catch her on the ground - Str check DC 15.
NB Tatiki got Nat 20 for the climb so I decided to drop the DC for those_ following the same route _by 5

(sorry about the delay in posting real life & board slow downs have kept things on hold_))


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

Lani struggles up the cliff, noting with envy the ease of the others' passing. "Wai, be careful," she starts to say, when her feet slip out from under her. She has time to grasp her situation and then shriek as she tumbles down. [Reflex: 10]


----------



## Mirth (May 6, 2004)

As Puna Tani grabs Tatiki's outstretched hand and makes the last pull up to the top, he looks back to watch the progress of the others. Too late, he realizes that he should have gone last so that he could help them. Instead, all the shaman can do is shout, "Lani!" and watch his friend fall...


----------



## Tonguez (May 8, 2004)

As the others gaze down at the scene Lani falls, Wai is not fast enough  to intervene and she hits the ground with a thud!


----------



## Mirth (May 10, 2004)

"Hold the rope, Tu-Ru, I'm going back down," Puna Tani says and immediately begins his descent.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 10, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*



			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> "Hold the rope, Tu-Ru, I'm going back down," Puna Tani says and immediately begins his descent.




The large O'Punga nods and grabs the rope. But then as Puna Tani starts to descend, Tu-Ru gets an idea.

"Maybe we pull her up? Little girl not climb very well."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 11, 2004)

Tatiki can only stare in disbelief as his Lani falls. It takes all of the young Druids strength of will not to jump after her. he will start to climb down the cliff to get to her.


----------



## wolff96 (May 11, 2004)

Wai curses under his breath after missing his grab for Lani's form, but needs all his attention to stay on the rope himself.

Afraid to look down lest he unbalance himself, Wai calls down, "Lani, are you all right? Can you hear me?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 11, 2004)

Lani cries out in pain as she hits the ground and then sits there dazed, staring up the cliff at the others. "I'm okay, I think," she mumbles after a beat. She shakes her head and then squints up at Wai's still form.


----------



## Mirth (May 11, 2004)

Puna Tani pauses when he hears Lani speak and stops his descent. "I think you've got a great idea, Tu-Ru, let's pull her up." The shaman climbs the short distance back to the top and prepares to help the giant O'Punga.


----------



## Tonguez (May 14, 2004)

Puna Tani, Tu-Ru and Tatiki are safely at the top of the cliff and have the rope secured, with their combined strength it should be little effort to haul both Lani and Wai up (assuming the rope holds)

Wai descending the short way soon reaches Lani's side and finds that though she is winded she does not appear to be badly hurt...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 14, 2004)

Tatiki watches Wai and Lani hoping they are not attacked where he cannot defend them. He had felt eyes on him all morning long and was not entirely comfortible with the feel of those eyes. He heard the grunt of a wild animal off in the scrubs a way off and shivered.


----------



## Mirth (May 15, 2004)

"Tatiki, what's wrong?" Puna Tani says, putting his hand on his friend's shoulder. "I said your name three times... I think they're ready at the bottom. Let's pull. Are you sure you're okay?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 16, 2004)

Lani smiles at Wai wanly. "I'll be fine, thank you. Let's hope nothing else happens as we finish the ascent." She waves to the others. "We're ready!" she calls to them.


----------



## wolff96 (May 17, 2004)

Wai says nothing, but wraps the end of the rope more tightly around his hands. He braces himself and waits.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 17, 2004)

There is no time but the now.  Tatiki says and starts to haul the two up with the rope.


----------



## Tonguez (May 20, 2004)

With the three above hauling the rope and the two below aiding as they can it is not too long before all are finally assembled back up on the path over the hills.

The place where you fell the day before is clearly marked by the tumble of loose earth and stone that is scattered across the undergrowth. Looking back the Cut seems distant beyond the foliage. As for the path it continues its climbup into the trees.

A breeze wafts up bringing the tangy salt scent of the sea from below, and if you listen you beleive that you can hear the calls of those back in the village. It is still morning the sun rising higher as the first drops of moisture begin to fall...


----------



## Seonaid (May 20, 2004)

"That was close," Lani says. She looks shaken but okay. "Shall we continue?" She smiles bravely at the others.


----------



## wolff96 (May 20, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> It is still morning the sun rising higher as the first drops of moisture begin to fall...




Wai raises his face to the sky, enjoying the morning sun shining down on him. The first few drops of rain falling feel wonderfully cool against his skin.

"We'd better get moving... no telling whether or not it's going to get serious about this rain or just be a quick shower."

Matching action to his words, Wai begins to hike forward.


----------



## Seonaid (May 21, 2004)

Lani follows Wai, wincing at her bruises, but thoroughly enjoying the rain. _Ah, Tangaroa, to be in the sea again,_ she thinks wistfully.


----------



## Tonguez (May 24, 2004)

The rain gets heavier as you move, its warm wet drops splashing gently against your skins and trickled down like a mothers caress. Ihorangi the rainbringer was in good humour at the moment, but everyone knew, as all the peoples of Hawaiki knew, that Ihorangi and his family were fickle and their moods could quickly changed from gentle caress to devastating fury.

The path continues upwards and the trees become larger, their growth changing hue to a deeper green bright with rain and jungle scent. The path is still easy going though the thicking boughs and leaf growth make it difficult to see beyond the clear way.A few trickling streams have began to flow off the path and mud slicks the untrod surface 

Up ahead the path sweeps around a bend and away into the heights.

(ooc marching orders, listen and spot checks please)


----------



## Mirth (May 26, 2004)

Puna Tani feels much better now, the thick, falling rain comforting him. He moves into the lead of the party where Tatiki is trying his best to scout for the group, "It's hard to see anything in this deluge, eh?"

_OOC: Listen [9], Spot [15]_


----------



## Tonguez (May 31, 2004)

The rain continues as you move forward, with its steady pitterpatter as it drips through the rainforest canopy. As you come about another bend you see an ila-moko, one of the giant brownskinned reptiles of the forest crossing the path up ahead. It is about 6 ft long and 2ft tall at the shoulder

Puna Tani spots something white gleaming in the undergrowth where the ila-moko appears to be heading


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2004)

Tatiki moves to the front of the party and says, Please be calm. He won't hurt us unless we provoke him. He then begins to hum and sway his arms to show that they are not a threat. 

ooc: Using Wild Empathy


----------



## Mirth (Jun 1, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki moves to the front of the party and says, Please be calm. He won't hurt us unless we provoke him. He then begins to hum and sway his arms to show that they are not a threat.
> 
> ooc: Using Wild Empathy




While Tatiki works his mojo, Puna Tani moves slowly forward to better see the "gleaming, white" thing, careful not to disturb or disrupt his friend's plan.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 2, 2004)

The Ila-moko turns as it catches Puna Tani' movement and lets out a loud hiss of disapproval, nonetheless Tatiki' 'mojo', or perhaps the creatures indifference, seems to hold and though it makes a show of its razor fangs and their dripping toxic saliva it does not move forward.

Puna Tani has a better view of the white gleaming thing, a bundle about 3 feet across. Though he cannot be sure it seems to be covered in feathers - but of a sharp crystal whiteness that defies natural colour - a stain of pink along one side might be blood, the shaman has seen enough ritual bloodshed to know, and the black about the edges is undoubtedly mud ...


----------



## Mirth (Jun 4, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Ila-moko turns as it catches Puna Tani' movement and lets out a loud hiss of disapproval, nonetheless Tatiki' 'mojo', or perhaps the creatures indifference, seems to hold and though it makes a show of its razor fangs and their dripping toxic saliva it does not move forward.
> 
> Puna Tani has a better view of the white gleaming thing, a bundle about 3 feet across. Though he cannot be sure it seems to be covered in feathers - but of a sharp crystal whiteness that defies natural colour - a stain of pink along one side might be blood, the shaman has seen enough ritual bloodshed to know, and the black about the edges is undoubtedly mud ...




Tenatively, Puna Tani gets close enough to prod the creature with the end of his club. If it does not stir, the shaman will pick it up and try to determine how seriously it is hurt.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2004)

ooc: This creature... Is it of a level that Tatiki could make it into a Companion? If so Maybe that is what he will do.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 6, 2004)

Getting closer Puna Tani sees that the feathered mound is not attached to any creature but seems instead to be an independent set of wings, their beauty only further accencuated by your proximity. You can not tell if the wings are natural or constructed by some eccentric master craftsman
As you prod at them with your club the ila-moko hisses and rushing forward lunges at the club ready to sink its razor fangs in...

(_ooc Tatiki are you refering to the Ila-moko? if so yeah why not. It will require charm animal and the animal companion ritual though. It also wll not adavance until you release Mou_)


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 11, 2004)

Lani jumps back, startled, as Puna Tani provokes the creature. "Don't do that!" she yelps. She settles into a defensive crouch, hoping to scuttle away from the scene without attracting attention. [Edit: I am really sorry about the huge delay. I meant to post before I left, but I never got around to it with last minute preparations. Then I was without internet access on a business trip for a week. Sorry! ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 11, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (_ooc Tatiki are you refering to the Ila-moko? if so yeah why not. It will require charm animal and the animal companion ritual though. It also wll not adavance until you release Mou_)



ooc: Yeah that would be cool! a lizard is both water and land based.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Tu-Ru : O'Punga Barbarian 3*

Tu-Ru moves to place himself between the Ila-moko and his companions. The large O'Punga raises his club menacingly.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 13, 2004)

The ila-moko pulls back when Tu-Ru interposes himself between it and the others. hard black eyes stare up at the O'Punga and it continues to hiss its displeasure at the inteference with its target - the feather bundle.

As the creatures head slowly sways back and forth with agitated grace Tatiki and Puna Tani are both reminded that this creature is one of the forms of Punga atua, and reputedly Tu-Ru's own ancestor! - perhaps that is why it hesitates to attack.

Lani and Wai have pulled back behind the giant form of the O'Punga whilst Puna Tani stands forward near the feather bundle and Tatiki is there at the O'Punga's side


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2004)

"Can we just go around some other way?" Lani pleads from behind Tu-Ru.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 15, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry to have to do this, but I've got to put all of my PbP gaming on hold for awhile. I'm finally going to finish my Master's degree in Literature this summer after putting it off for 6 years (while owning my own business). I only have the thesis to complete, so I'm going to concentrate on that full-time until it is due in late July. Feel free to autopilot my character or take him out of the game completely. I'll check back in August to see what's going on. You may still see me cruising the boards a tiny bit in the meantime, but I doubt it. I just don't want to hold up any of the games by not being able to keep up a post count (as has been the case for the last week or so). I've really enjoyed all of my PbP games and I hope to rejoin as many as I can in August. Until then, have a blast! Feel free to contact me, if you want or need to. - Thanks, Jay/Mirth - mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com_


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 17, 2004)

Good luck on your study Jay, its been fun hope we see you again...


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 21, 2004)

OOC: Ditto.


----------

